# Poppies



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

how are they looking ?




[/IMG]


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Nice man keep going
+rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

finally thank you very much i thought no one was going to say anything about these poppies  rep right back at ya buddy


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

and its my first time growing them never tried opium they are growing in happy frog soil in a 5 gallon bag stuffed like 7 plants in there  and gave them some foxfarm big bloom and they are loving life


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Opium is really nice but don't do it too often or you fuck up yourself


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

Martins said:


> Opium is really nice but don't do it too often or you fuck up yourself


 thanks a lot i will go very easy on that stuff i herd its really relaxing laid back high


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Yes that is true,post photos of your poppies when they are bigger. I will wait, want to see how this will end.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 4, 2011)

all mine died  to hot


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> all mine died  to hot


 i put my poppies under cfl for months until they went outside i know they really are sensitive plants to day it's good weather 90f and doing well so far + rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

Martins said:


> Yes that is true,post photos of your poppies when they are bigger. I will wait, want to see how this will end.


i sure will keep you all posted


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i put my poppies under cfl for months until they went outside i know they really are sensitive plants to day it's good weather 90f and doing well so far + rep


what wattage and spectrum?


----------



## jimmy jones (May 4, 2011)

Ill be keeping an eye on this one. I just told my wife today I wanted to plant some. I assume you started from seed?


----------



## cocobuds (May 4, 2011)

Im subd in for the thread. Looks good man, Im really interested. Never really researched growing poppies before. good luck.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

2 32W T8 lamps got it at home depot its great  worth every penny and great to start plant's http://www.homedepot.com/buy/lighting-fans/fluorescent-lighting/lithonia-lighting/4-ft-t8-black-steel-shoplight-38420.html


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

jimmy jones said:


> Ill be keeping an eye on this one. I just told my wife today I wanted to plant some. I assume you started from seed?


 yes i did started them from seeds  i was kind of nervous ordering them seeds from the net but it was great


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Im subd in for the thread. Looks good man, Im really interested. Never really researched growing poppies before. good luck.


thank you  very much they really like the coastal breeze  always windy here  nonstop  +rep for everyone


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 4, 2011)

ah just fl not cfl still cool though thanks for link.


----------



## cocobuds (May 4, 2011)

How long have you been growing? whats the overall time frame looking like?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 4, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> How long have you been growing? whats the overall time frame looking like?


 well its been like 1month or longer indoors then planted them outside they been growing outdoors for like a month  when they are real young you can't put them outdoors immediately you will fry them LOL i learned the hard way


----------



## cocobuds (May 4, 2011)

oh ok, so you keep 'em inside for the first month or so, then they go outside. how long do you plan on keeping outside until its done?


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> well its been like 1month or longer indoors then planted them outside they been growing outdoors for like a month  when they are real young you can't put them outdoors immediately you will fry them LOL i learned the hard way


same, they made it to a few weeks old and one good hot day and they were just done for. you didn't transplant thoug huh, just started them in what your going to be finishing them in right?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

It looks liek a retarded blueberry plant i had a few yrs ago lol


----------



## jimmy jones (May 5, 2011)

Where did you order the seeds from and what kind were they? I really wanna grow some.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

grocery store//jus buy poppy seeds...dont belive me? google it lol


----------



## tomato57 (May 5, 2011)

They are looking wonderful cannabis420420! Hope you wont mind if I share couple of my pops in your thread 
Private outdoor Afghanistan:


Indoor:


Poppies are quite easy to pull off, especially if the conditions are good. Last year I tried to grow them outside they died of fungus due to the constant raining. They like cooler climates and the outdoor grow is a proof of that, the outdoor variety is more rigid and bright green compared to the one under CFL. They are notorious for being difficult to transplant because of their delicate root system, I just transplant once from a cup that I cut open and support the soil with my hands while moving to a bigger pot. Also I have noticed that they are easy to maintain, I have fertilized the outdoors maybe once and they are holding damn good, if the weather is right they grow on their own.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> same, they made it to a few weeks old and one good hot day and they were just done for. you didn't transplant thoug huh, just started them in what your going to be finishing them in right?


i did trans planted them outside i did it very carefully i know they don't like but doing extremely well


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

jimmy jones said:


> Where did you order the seeds from and what kind were they? I really wanna grow some.


 any site that sell the seeds are great  http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=poppy+seeds+for+sale&cp=14&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=poppy+seeds+fo&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=cc6bcc5982231d65Papaver Somniferum  and they are a mix of different poppies


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It looks liek a retarded blueberry plant i had a few yrs ago lol


 they look hella weired to me but i know they are poppies one person said are you growing vegetables lmfao yeah right lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

tomato57 said:


> They are looking wonderful cannabis420420! Hope you wont mind if I share couple of my pops in your thread
> Private outdoor Afghanistan:
> View attachment 1585457
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing those pics  +rep looking great i have on hell of green thumb it seems like i can grow anything  with no problem or it could be this great weather out here


----------



## suTraGrow (May 6, 2011)

This is awesome i was gonna start a little garden of my own next to the vegetables and fruits in the next 3 weeks  So veg for a month indoor then outdoor. Is there any variation of poppi seed you would suggest or they all the same thing? Im gonna try to start them in coco coir first rockwool to germinate tho any idea come to though why this wouldn't work with poppies? Also how wet do you keep there medium. Any help is appreciated thank you


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

That over head view of the poppy sure is sexy. I remember a buddy of mine had a huge poppy plant... he would sqeeze the pods and black residue leaked out like a old busted BIC pen.. I can feel the ever so generous light headed feeling just staring down at that photo. This now brings up another good topic in my next thread, Eureka


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> That over head view of the poppy sure is sexy. I remember a buddy of mine had a huge poppy plant... he would sqeeze the pods and black residue leaked out like a old busted BIC pen.. I can feel the ever so generous light headed feeling just staring down at that photo. This now brings up another good topic in my next thread, Eureka


thank you very much those leaves on those plants are bigger than my hand its great  thanks for you post much appreciated +rep  buddy


----------



## tomato57 (May 6, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> how are they looking ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they giganteums or what strain is it if I may ask?


----------



## plantvision (May 6, 2011)

Cannibis, looking great, but I am sorry to tell you a couple plants will not offer up enough opium to do anything.

I grow alot of them. Just getting underway here though. I think I might start a thread from start to finish.
Have a pretty good way of starting and transplanting them. Poppies really don't like there roots disturbed at all.

As for varieties, I get mine from Izmir spice and Oil, really like the Afghans and the Tasmanian Tazzies. Both are high alkoloid varieties.
One thing to keep in mind, poppies like moist as seedlings and then you can really hold back on the water after that.
Also little to no fertilizer.

Anyhow looking great, soon you will see the pod starting to emerge, you are only days away.


----------



## jimmy jones (May 6, 2011)

How many pods does each plant create? I've heard the wieght difference from material is 1/10. So 10 grams of pod gets 1 gram of finished opium. Am I correct in this? I figured I would just plant a fuck load through out my flower gardens and nobody would know the difference.


----------



## Sinsay (May 6, 2011)

Agreed but 2-3 times a summer is a great way to pass a boring Sunday night


----------



## Sinsay (May 6, 2011)

mmmmmm one pod per bloom wait till you see a black line around the pod before you bleed the pod Cut the pod less then a mm deep (a dines a mm thick on its side) bleed 2 cuts a day in the afternoon sun so it drys fast yellow stuff bleeds out carefully remove with blade & add to a pipe 
Point to ponder share it with friends if you must But dont tell them you grew it Prison is full of people whos friends would never snitch on them or break into their house 
Party on party safe


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

tomato57 said:


> Are they giganteums or what strain is it if I may ask?


 i am sure a few are 
Giganteum there mix of different poppies a nice surprise will be on the way   +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Cannibis, looking great, but I am sorry to tell you a couple plants will not offer up enough opium to do anything.
> 
> I grow alot of them. Just getting underway here though. I think I might start a thread from start to finish.
> Have a pretty good way of starting and transplanting them. Poppies really don't like there roots disturbed at all.
> ...


what ever i will get i will be happy with just me and maybe another friend  thank you very much thank you for the info +rep


----------



## suTraGrow (May 6, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Cannibis, looking great, but I am sorry to tell you a couple plants will not offer up enough opium to do anything.



So how many would you suggest?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 6, 2011)

Sinsay said:


> mmmmmm one pod per bloom wait till you see a black line around the pod before you bleed the pod Cut the pod less then a mm deep (a dines a mm thick on its side) bleed 2 cuts a day in the afternoon sun so it drys fast yellow stuff bleeds out carefully remove with blade & add to a pipe
> Point to ponder share it with friends if you must But dont tell them you grew it Prison is full of people whos friends would never snitch on them or break into their house
> Party on party safe


thank you vary much i will keep that in mind i keep my mouth closed i know it really could get like 20 years in prison over just for a few of these plants its no joke on + side not many people know what they are  they think they are vegetables LOL  +rep


----------



## dankies (May 6, 2011)

thats great man I've been watching for someone to grow some poppies right on!!! fuck em!


----------



## plantvision (May 7, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> So how many would you suggest?


Seriously, minimum of 50 to 60, couple hundred would be good. 

The amount of latex that comes out of each pod is very small. A good plant will on average produce 3 to 4 good pods.

Then refining the latex to smokable opium takes a large chunk out too.

I keep hearing about poppy tea, by just crushing the pod when dry and steeping this. I have never tried, but am going to try this year.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 7, 2011)

Honestly this topic is very interesting and it makes me want to try it. 

On the other hand, do any of you even have any idea what you could be getting yourself into? 

I don't want to debate, I won't argue with anyone, I just want to warn since op has never done it before.

Overall, great plants... that's pretty badass. But I know if you have never done it before you can not possibly have any idea where it can bring you. Sorry again but I feel some sort of obligation to warn you. Just please be careful if you must do it. I wouldn't wish an opiate addiction on my worst enemy.


----------



## plantvision (May 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Honestly this topic is very interesting and it makes me want to try it.
> 
> On the other hand, do any of you even have any idea what you could be getting yourself into?
> 
> ...



Good info, I quess I should have mentioned something also.
I have been through treatment twice. It is a bitch trying to detox. 
Last year 39 days out of my life locked in a treatment center. 

One must be very diligent about controlling it, I have not so far been successful.
But once you take in the heavy sweet smoke there is no turning back.
So I grow once again this year.

The other factor that was pointed out is the legal ramifications.
They really come down hard if your caught, it is not like MJ, you will be seeing prison.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 7, 2011)

I see we have a large group of poppy lovers. Perhaps I can take you all to the Poppy Festival in Los Angeles 

Although none of them contain opiates


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 7, 2011)

Looks like lettuce to me, I think I may have actually seen poppy on camp outs now that I've seen pictures. I may have accidentally stepped on one or two =(


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

NolingNrolling said:


> Looks like lettuce to me, I think I may have actually seen poppy on camp outs now that I've seen pictures. I may have accidentally stepped on one or two =(


they are the real deal i can guarantee you that  lmfao


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

dankies said:


> thats great man I've been watching for someone to grow some poppies right on!!! fuck em!


thank you very much  +rep can't wait for the pods


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

[/IMG] got hens and chicks poppies seeds..... mammoth poppies seeds and world seed mix poppies seeds  its not the greatest pic of the seeds i need a new camera LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

new pics  enjoy 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## plantvision (May 8, 2011)

Sweet picture. Kinda imbodies the chemical nature of the plant. ^^^^^^^^
Keep us posted and when things get growing I will post up a few pictures also.


----------



## tomato57 (May 8, 2011)

They keep looking better and better!  keep it up!

BTW if you have only few pods in the end, 3-5 should suffice for a good strong poppy tea (start low as the potency varies greatly form pod to pod, from plant to plant). As for the opium latex, the harvest should be around 0.1g per pod from what I read, so yeah your harvest wont last much but should get you at least once high. You can score the pods and then make a tea out of the scored pods as well just to recycle thoroughly.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 8, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Sweet picture. Kinda imbodies the chemical nature of the plant. ^^^^^^^^
> Keep us posted and when things get growing I will post up a few pictures also.


thank you very much and yes feel free to post pics of your poppies  would like to see other grows of them


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 8, 2011)

tomato57 said:


> They keep looking better and better!  keep it up!
> 
> BTW if you have only few pods in the end, 3-5 should suffice for a good strong poppy tea (start low as the potency varies greatly form pod to pod, from plant to plant). As for the opium latex, the harvest should be around 0.1g per pod from what I read, so yeah your harvest wont last much but should get you at least once high. You can score the pods and then make a tea out of the scored pods as well just to recycle thoroughly.


 i was thinking about making some tea after extracting the latex from the pods  but i will be happy with what ever i will get


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 9, 2011)

good job looking great


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 9, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> good job looking great


 thank you very much  they are the weirdest looking plants i ever grew lol but could be the greatest  +rep


----------



## plantvision (May 11, 2011)

Cannibis, your poppies should be starting to see the pods by now. Am I correct?


----------



## canndo (May 11, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i was thinking about making some tea after extracting the latex from the pods  but i will be happy with what ever i will get


 
No you won't.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 11, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> [/IMG] got hens and chicks poppies seeds..... mammoth poppies seeds and world seed mix poppies seeds  its not the greatest pic of the seeds i need a new camera LOL


Someones in dire need of a poppy crop


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Someones in dire need of a poppy crop


 yes indeed i can't wait for pods to pop up  +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Cannibis, your poppies should be starting to see the pods by now. Am I correct?


i think soon hopefully   +rep


----------



## cocobuds (May 11, 2011)

This is pretty cool. I cant wait to see your little pods of joy. Who cares if its not enough to do anything, still its the art giving life to an otherwise dead seed. Nice grow.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 11, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> yes indeed i can't wait for pods to pop up  +rep


I'll pop up as well!

Just tap on that Ndanger "signal" and I'm there


----------



## tone702 (May 11, 2011)

Ive had mine since like january but mine dont look that healthy.. the leaves get dried out and crunchy could this be too much ferts


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> This is pretty cool. I cant wait to see your little pods of joy. Who cares if its not enough to do anything, still its the art giving life to an otherwise dead seed. Nice grow.


 thank you very much  and if its not enough its ok i will just happy growing them i don't want to grow so many that they are suspicious hell anyone walking by can see them lol  +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'll pop up as well!
> 
> Just tap on that Ndanger "signal" and I'm there


sure will lmfao LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

tone702 said:


> Ive had mine since like january but mine dont look that healthy.. the leaves get dried out and crunchy could this be too much ferts


thank you  i mist them with water every night and water them  because they are bunched together but i don't soak them they are nice healthy indeed  +rep


----------



## suTraGrow (May 11, 2011)

Your AWESOME for this thread about to start a poppie garden of my own next to the cauliflowers and watermelons. Figured (thanks to your pictures) the'll blend in a bit  Keep the pics coming. +Rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 11, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Your AWESOME for this thread  Keeps the pics coming about to start a garden of my own next to the cauliflowers and watermelons. Figured (thanks to your pictures) the'll blend in a bit  Keep the pics coming. +Rep


thank you very much i sure will keep posting pics  glad everyone enjoys them as much as i do  +rep right back at ya


----------



## tone702 (May 12, 2011)

ill have to post some pics of my last surviving poppy plant tomorrow and maybe mine will survive to get at least to the end of its life cycle


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 12, 2011)

tone702 said:


> ill have to post some pics of my last surviving poppy plant tomorrow and maybe mine will survive to get at least to the end of its life cycle


very nice can't wait to see them pics of your poppies  good luck on them happy growing


----------



## plantvision (May 12, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> thank you  i mist them with water every night and water them  because they are bunched together but i don't soak them they are nice healthy indeed  +rep


Once the pods begin to show you should stop with the misting, poppies like it dry, and are very suspect to disease.

I had some once that went through a major humid spell, they get really distorted pods, partially open and shut.

It stands to reason that where they grow best is in Afghanistan mountain range, where it is cool and dry.

There are some really good books on opium poppies, "Opium for the Masses", "Opium Diaries", now I can't remember the rest.

Amazon is where I bought them, to bad my wife made me through them away.

And to everybody else, I was not trying to be rude when I said that he needs more, just was trying to help.
I agree just growing them is fun, that was the way I started.

Great Work Cannibis


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 12, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Once the pods begin to show you should stop with the misting, poppies like it dry, and are very suspect to disease.
> 
> I had some once that went through a major humid spell, they get really distorted pods, partially open and shut.
> 
> ...


thank you  that some good information i will stop misting them when i see some pods  i know i need field of poppies to get a good amount  but its ok and thank you once again


----------



## bicycleday (May 13, 2011)

+rep for you mate, good luck with the grow.

Noticed people talking about opium for the masses, here is a pdf of it as a download link

http://www.4shared.com/get/WMTI9oDR/Opium_for_the_Masses.html

It works to, scanned copy... Interesting reading for such a mysterious plant ...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 14, 2011)

thank you very much and for the link  even people that don't know what they are say they are beautiful plants LOL its kind of funny  +rep


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (May 17, 2011)

My seeds arrived today, strain is "Chinese White" and it's supposed to have huge seed pods.

I plan on growing poppies to use the seeds in baking and the flower heads in dried floral arrangements because extracting the raw opium is against the law ... and I wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.

... or would I ?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> My seeds arrived today, strain is "Chinese White" and it's supposed to have huge seed pods.
> 
> I plan on growing poppies to use the seeds in baking and the flower heads in dried floral arrangements because extracting the raw opium is against the law ... and I wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.
> 
> ... or would I ?


lmfao i am just using them for ornamental purposes only LOL +rep and good luck with your grow


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

Lovin it man! Cant wait to see your first pod =D

Oh and subd, +rep ;D


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Lovin it man! Cant wait to see your first pod =D
> 
> Oh and subd, +rep ;D


thank you very much  the pods should be huge  just got to wait and see. it does take a little bit of time but time is what i got LOL +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

and its been raining here for past few days so i don't have to water them


----------



## cocobuds (May 17, 2011)

very nice. gotta love mother nature. shes on our side.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> very nice. gotta love mother nature. shes on our side.


that is for sure  i would give you more rep but i have gave 2 much rep in the past 24 hours lol  but ill hit you back up  when i can give more rep


----------



## cocobuds (May 17, 2011)

youre so generous lol. Thanks man, just checkin out your thread. Looks good. Rep for ya.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> youre so generous lol. Thanks man, just checkin out your thread. Looks good. Rep for ya.


LOL thank you buddy  i will post more pics as soon as i can


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 17, 2011)

Good stuff Cannabis420420. Poppies are fun to grow hey.

True story, my family knows a lady that has a farm, this farm has a church on it. My grandparents moved to the area and went to the church weekly for 50 years. Years after my moving to the city my grandpa died, years after that we go out there to visit the woman. She lives on a farm in the deepest of country trails, the farm is out of use but entirely occupied by nice big red papavers. Apparently after the war someone planted some on some of the graves at the church, over the course of 20-35 years literally 700 acres have been taken over by these poppies. When I went in the fall, they had all dried out and were dropping seeds. The wind really propels them. I didn't take any of the pods but I filled my pockets with seeds and grew them out at home. Planted them at 3rd frost. By spring I had about 50 poppies, nice big pods, long stems(3-4' tall), and excellent flowers(in fact they are on my mom's computer background). I never harvested though. I may spend a few days out at that farm this summer though. If I could only remember where it was. 

Good luck.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 17, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Good stuff Cannabis420420. Poppies are fun to grow hey.
> 
> True story, my family knows a lady that has a farm, this farm has a church on it. My grandparents moved to the area and went to the church weekly for 50 years. Years after my moving to the city my grandpa died, years after that we go out there to visit the woman. She lives on a farm in the deepest of country trails, the farm is out of use but entirely occupied by nice big red papavers. Apparently after the war someone planted some on some of the graves at the church, over the course of 20-35 years literally 700 acres have been taken over by these poppies. When I went in the fall, they had all dried out and were dropping seeds. The wind really propels them. I didn't take any of the pods but I filled my pockets with seeds and grew them out at home. Planted them at 3rd frost. By spring I had about 50 poppies, nice big pods, long stems(3-4' tall), and excellent flowers(in fact they are on my mom's computer background). I never harvested though. I may spend a few days out at that farm this summer though. If I could only remember where it was.
> 
> Good luck.


thank you very much  great story  sounds like a field of dreams  i would picking and harvesting everything in my path if i was there   +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

alright downloading some pics right now  ill will post in a few minutes


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

[/IMG] they are doing great so far nice and healthy


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

[/IMG] alright pics are here lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

nice thick stem they have 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 18, 2011)

all right one more for today 




[/IMG]


----------



## bicycleday (May 19, 2011)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> I plan on growing poppies to use the seeds in baking and the flower heads in dried floral arrangements because extracting the raw opium is against the law ... and I wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.
> 
> ... or would I ?


You are a noble man, and I salute you... slit them and send the latex my way


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 19, 2011)

man 420 those are looking nice, missing mine already, gonna plant more in the fall for next year...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 19, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> man 420 those are looking nice, missing mine already, gonna plant more in the fall for next year...


thank you very much  they are still thriving growing nicely  can't wait +rep .hope your grow goes well


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 19, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> You are a noble man, and I salute you... slit them and send the latex my way


lmfao LOL like anyone would actually do that lol


----------



## tone702 (May 19, 2011)

Still looking good dude ima follow this thread till the end.. my last poppy is already showing its first pod although the poor plant is pretty beat up(at least the leaves are)its still not giving up one me.+rep dude nice babys you got on your hands.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 19, 2011)

tone702 said:


> Still looking good dude ima follow this thread till the end.. my last poppy is already showing its first pod although the poor plant is pretty beat up(at least the leaves are)its still not giving up one me.+rep dude nice babys you got on your hands.


thank you very much  they doing well  have not been feeding them anything lately  just good old water and few hours of sun a day and they don't need much room for there roots cram then all in there lol good soil goes a long ways   +rep


----------



## suTraGrow (May 20, 2011)

You have inspired me friend  growing 2 now as a test run keeping them indoor for the first month


----------



## suTraGrow (May 20, 2011)

Dam they came out small as hell gotta resize them. There babies but their there tho


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 20, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Dam they came out small as hell gotta resize them. There babies but their there tho


 they take some time to grow that for sure and a lot of patience


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 20, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> You have inspired me friend  growing 2 now as a test run keeping them indoor for the first month
> 
> View attachment 1609430View attachment 1609431


good luck with you grow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

hows yur cabbage patch doin bro?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hows yur cabbage patch doin bro?


LOL poppies getting a little crowded all together its harder to water them  but it's ok  healthy as all hell  thankfully


----------



## suTraGrow (May 20, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> good luck with you grow


Thank ya subscribed keeps the pics coming. Excited for whats in store with these 2


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 20, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Thank ya subscribed keeps the pics coming. Excited for whats in store with these 2


thank you for subscribing to my thread  much appreciated buddy


----------



## tone702 (May 21, 2011)

heres a pic of pod just showing..


----------



## cocobuds (May 21, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> they take some time to grow that for sure and a lot of patience


How long are you talking, start to finish?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

tone702 said:


> heres a pic of pod just showing..
> View attachment 1611636


very nice indeed   thanks for sharing those pic's with us  poppy plants are beautiful


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> How long are you talking, start to finish?


not sure but one plant i see a pod  its great feeling will post a little bit later the pod is like golf ball but it will get bigger tho


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

alright ill be right back  got to download some pics it takes awhile


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

excuse my shitty camera 




[/IMG]


----------



## cocobuds (May 21, 2011)

haha WTH am I looking at? haha nice camera. This looks like the bud closeups that I took with my phone. haha


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> haha WTH am I looking at? haha nice camera. This looks like the bud closeups that I took with my phone. haha


 LOL  let me see if i can get a better pic  lmfao just a little pod LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

a little bit better 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## vantheman169 (May 21, 2011)

subscribed.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> subscribed.


thank you very much  +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

i know i need a new camera maybe i should barrow a 2000 dollar one from a friend lololol


----------



## cocobuds (May 21, 2011)

Looking good C4.. awesome pics.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Looking good C4.. awesome pics.


thank you very much


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 21, 2011)

Getting your flowers ready!!

Nice.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 21, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Getting your flowers ready!!
> 
> Nice.


yes indeed i am quite happy  been waiting for a few months  but well worth the wait+rep


----------



## suTraGrow (May 22, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> a little bit better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many are you growing?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> How many are you growing?


like 7 or 8 of them  they are happy  the grow is going quite well +rep


----------



## kevin murphy (May 22, 2011)

nice them lad..kepp up good work im subbed....


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice them lad..kepp up good work im subbed....


thank you very much  +rep  the bulbs are really nice can't wait to see some flowers


----------



## bicycleday (May 22, 2011)

looking healthy as mate, and tone your pod looks nasty! keep it up!


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2011)

I`d say, the end product will be a lot cooler than bud but the looks of the cannabis plant are just magical compared to the poppy. Though the flowers should spice things up (hopefully) 

Can anybody estimate how much raw opium latex is going to come out of the batch? 

+Rep and best of luck bro!


----------



## tone702 (May 22, 2011)

The petals on the poppy plant only lasted one day then fell off? Arent they supposed to last 3 days?


----------



## krazzydave (May 22, 2011)

verry nice i allways wanted to try but never had a good spot now that i have moved i think i am going to try a few in a eathbox they make everything bigger and better i have growin in it so far rep on the kick ass plants


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> looking healthy as mate, and tone your pod looks nasty! keep it up!


thanks  hopefully the pod's will look a lot better  but still its a pod  LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`d say, the end product will be a lot cooler than bud but the looks of the cannabis plant are just magical compared to the poppy. Though the flowers should spice things up (hopefully)
> 
> Can anybody estimate how much raw opium latex is going to come out of the batch?
> 
> +Rep and best of luck bro!


yeah can't wait thats for sure ....... the flowers should be beautiful  then they flower i will definitely take more pictures


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

tone702 said:


> The petals on the poppy plant only lasted one day then fell off? Arent they supposed to last 3 days?


they have not flowered yet buddy  just the beginning  they will eventually flower   and it should be amazing


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

krazzydave said:


> verry nice i allways wanted to try but never had a good spot now that i have moved i think i am going to try a few in a eathbox they make everything bigger and better i have growin in it so far rep on the kick ass plants


 thank you very much  hope you grow goes well  would like to see some if you do decide to grow them i will rep everyone here when i can  i have gave 2 much rep in the last 24 hours but i will hit you all back up  i never forget


----------



## plantvision (May 22, 2011)

tone702 said:


> The petals on the poppy plant only lasted one day then fell off? Arent they supposed to last 3 days?


They can last as short as morning to afternoon, especially if it is windy out.

I have at times taken a few to the house because I think there super beautiful and they will last only hours before the petals fall off.

Very short lived beauty.


----------



## tone702 (May 22, 2011)

it did flower...as I have the petals, the colors were a mix of pink and red


----------



## tone702 (May 22, 2011)

plantvision said:


> They can last as short as morning to afternoon, especially if it is windy out.
> 
> I have at times taken a few to the house because I think there super beautiful and they will last only hours before the petals fall off.
> 
> Very short lived beauty.


very true it was windy, didint even get to snap a pic.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

tone702 said:


> very true it was windy, didint even get to snap a pic.


damn that sucks lololololo its so windy here 247 we got the coastal breeze  hopefully i can get a pick of the flowers when they bloom  if not that ok


----------



## tone702 (May 22, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> damn that sucks lololololo its so windy here 247 we got the coastal breeze  hopefully i can get a pick of the flowers when they bloom  if not that ok


I had a chance to but did not take it,hopefully another pod makes it out so i get a chance to take a pic


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

tone702 said:


> I had a chance to but did not take it,hopefully another pod makes it out so i get a chance to take a pic


that would be great if you could pics are great


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2011)

what do u do with it?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> what do u do with it?


ummmmmm its for ornamental purposes only lmfao LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> what do u do with it?


 some people cut the bulbs to extract the latex which would be opium  or grind the bulbs up to make some mighty tasty tea


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2011)

oohhshiet, where did you get the seeds?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> oohhshiet, where did you get the seeds?


never never land lolololollol  lmfao na just look it up on the computer any site that sells them are legit and are great


----------



## dababydroman (May 22, 2011)

is that shit extra strong?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> is that shit extra strong?


  not sure  never tried the stuff be 4 buddy


----------



## cocobuds (May 22, 2011)

Theres only one way to find out.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2011)

yeah
fire in the hole!!!! lol



i cant wait to see em blow up and leak some goodies


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah
> fire in the hole!!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao thanks for stopping by . it should be great when i extract it  i will take pics and document all the way


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Theres only one way to find out.


thats right  and i will LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lmfao thanks for stopping by . it should be great when i extract it  i will take pics and document all the way


 hell yeah! i always check on this...but sometimes jus dont post for whatever reason LOL


----------



## yesum (May 22, 2011)

Is there a cannabis strain that mimics the effect of opium? I do not want to get hooked, but the high sounds nice.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

yesum said:


> Is there a cannabis strain that mimics the effect of opium? I do not want to get hooked, but the high sounds nice.


i don't think there is any cannabis strain the mimics opium  you will only be addicted if you have an addictive personality .......i have kicked many many things without blinking an eye  but that's just me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2011)

no i wouldnt say there was such a strain....but i wish there was lol

the closest feeling i can get to that is some real good blueberry ...but its still not really the same lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no i wouldnt say there was such a strain....but i wish there was lol
> 
> the closest feeling i can get to that is some real good blueberry ...but its still not really the same lol


 any indica weed is the best


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

lol tru dat


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol tru dat


lmfao  the more stronger the weed is the better  couch lock high


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

i love that retarded feeling of not bieng able to do anything


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love that retarded feeling of not bieng able to do anything


lololol yes indeed its great when i got nothing to do and blazzz up till just almost can't walk lololol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

lol

like so high you dotn even care if you have to shit or piss.....you just dotn give a fuck enuf to get up LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol
> 
> like so high you dotn even care if you have to shit or piss.....you just dotn give a fuck enuf to get up LOL


damnnnn thats like being high drunk messed up on pills LOLOLOL lmfao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

it is a lil extreme i guess lol

fuck it you only live twice !


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it is a lil extreme i guess lol
> 
> fuck it you only live twice !


lolololololololol ahh live it up to the fullest  one life one time do what you want that's for sure  LOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

heres some inspiration...this was my grow last season lol jk 


these look small tho dont they?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heres some inspiration...this was my grow last season lol jk
> 
> 
> these look small tho dont they?
> ...


lmfao that pic looks like a guy from a different country  afghanistan i herd they grow poppies like crazy


----------



## plantvision (May 23, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> is that shit extra strong?


Straight from the poppy, no not terribly strong, you have to smoke a fair chunk, but that is half the fun watching the thick sweet smoke.
Refining it by boiling with water mixed makes it stronger though.




yesum said:


> Is there a cannabis strain that mimics the effect of opium? I do not want to get hooked, but the high sounds nice.


I have never came across a MJ strain that mimics opiates, opiates are just mellow relaxed, eyes roll back, and have a beautiful nap.





cannabis420420 said:


> any indica weed is the best


AGREEEEEED, I just won't smoke sativas being I suffer from paranosim.




Dizzle Frost said:


> i love that retarded feeling of not bieng able to do anything


Yeah, that is great, just sit back and let the world pass by. Its the Jamacian way!!!!!!!!




Dizzle Frost said:


> it is a lil extreme i guess lol
> 
> fuck it you only live twice !


Or 3 1/2 times like me.




cannabis420420 said:


> lmfao that pic looks like a guy from a different country  afghanistan i herd they grow poppies like crazy


Fields of poppies, unbelievable amounts and then the US government comes in and kills them all, argh.
Tasmania is another place that our government "allows" them to commercially raise poppies.
We are talking like 100 acre fields, very immpressive. They have electric fences around there fields with big warning signs.
They wait till the poppies are dried and then harvest the pods mechanically.


----------



## dababydroman (May 23, 2011)

i want some.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lmfao that pic looks like a guy from a different country  afghanistan i herd they grow poppies like crazy


 lmao yeah its not really me....or is it? nah its not

yeah man...in afghanistan they have poppy fields like we have corn fields...acres of the shit..same with weed, acres of 15ft plants all over the place like its normal..well it is lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao yeah its not really me....or is it? nah its not
> 
> yeah man...in afghanistan they have poppy fields like we have corn fields...acres of the shit..same with weed, acres of 15ft plants all over the place like its normal..well it is lol


lmfao its very normal there its what they do best  grow poppies and what not lolol  thanks for sharing that pic lolol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> i want some.


don't we all  LOL lmfao


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Straight from the poppy, no not terribly strong, you have to smoke a fair chunk, but that is half the fun watching the thick sweet smoke.
> Refining it by boiling with water mixed makes it stronger though.
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a dream LOLOL i would love to grow one huge field that would be great mass production  for my self lololol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> sounds like a dream LOLOL i would love to grow one huge field that would be great mass production  for my self lololol


 start a co-op in afghanistan


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> start a co-op in afghanistan


shit you would't catch me over there LOL  lmfao for nothing


----------



## dababydroman (May 23, 2011)

yea i did some research and theres different strains and shit also. so what if i laced up a blunt with that latex and let it dry and smoked it? would i be feeling alright?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yea i did some research and theres different strains and shit also. so what if i laced up a blunt with that latex and let it dry and smoked it? would i be feeling alright?


i would say let the latex dry out for a night then smoke it up or put in a good old blunt   then its ready to go 2 work


----------



## kevin murphy (May 24, 2011)

just thought id pop in to the poppie field say hi..so hi..hahaha


----------



## plantvision (May 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yea i did some research and theres different strains and shit also. so what if i laced up a blunt with that latex and let it dry and smoked it? would i be feeling alright?


In one of the books I had, it documented the life of a kid that moved to South America. His grandfather had given him a bag of poppy seeds.

This was to be his way of making a living, anyway he talks quite eloquently about how he would enjoy a MJ cigarette laced with opium, and how relaxing it was.

Today my sets go out, wish I didn't feel so paranoid about pics, would love to show you my system.


----------



## dababydroman (May 24, 2011)

yea, im pretty interested now that i know how easy it really is to extract, why take a pain killer when i can just go straight to the plant itself. and plants with medical values is always interesting.

i watched a documentary about how thc affects the mind and body and things, and it was saying that the canibinoid and opiate receptors are right next to eacother and basically work hand in hand. and it makes sense its like the best combo ever.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just thought id pop in to the poppie field say hi..so hi..hahaha


lmfao maybe one day ill have a field of them till then  i am happy with a few of them that i got the bulbs are getting bigger  fed them some nutrients sea weed extract and more big bloom they are loving it lolol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 24, 2011)

plantvision said:


> In one of the books I had, it documented the life of a kid that moved to South America. His grandfather had given him a bag of poppy seeds.
> 
> This was to be his way of making a living, anyway he talks quite eloquently about how he would enjoy a MJ cigarette laced with opium, and how relaxing it was.
> 
> Today my sets go out, wish I didn't feel so paranoid about pics, would love to show you my system.


yeah would like to see some pictures if you could


----------



## kevin murphy (May 25, 2011)

another day another nuggett respect....


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> another day another nuggett respect....


 thanks buddy for stopping by  they are doing well i see more bulbs popping up  and the bulbs getting bigger each and everyday


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 25, 2011)

thank you i see more bulbs in there everyday but i should have separated them i got like6 or 7 plants in crammed in together


----------



## kevin murphy (May 25, 2011)

if there doing ok then let em grow lad...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> if there doing ok then let em grow lad...


yeah i will let them grow and leave them be i will let the sun do its job   wonders


----------



## tone702 (May 26, 2011)

My poppy is already showing its pod and leaves have dropped but the leaves have startd drying out at an accelerated rate, the temps are high where im from maybe 70 low and 89 high at moment would this affect the pod if all leaves dry out? I haven watered in a while.. should I water the plant.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

tone702 said:


> My poppy is already showing its pod and leaves have dropped but the leaves have startd drying out at an accelerated rate, the temps are high where im from maybe 70 low and 89 high at moment would this affect the pod if all leaves dry out? I haven watered in a while.. should I water the plant.


yes water the plants are much as they need thats what i do  ..i got 2 or 3 pods good size ones ..... the plants are maturing quickly i am really happy they are looking fantastic  ill take some more pictures sometime tomorrow


----------



## canndo (May 27, 2011)

Note, that you can lance veins in the leaves, if you have enough plants you can get yourself a nice little pool of latex and try it long before your pods are ripe.


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

canndo said:


> Note, that you can lance veins in the leaves, if you have enough plants you can get yourself a nice little pool of latex and try it long before your pods are ripe.


From what I have read, yes you can lance leaves, stem also and get latex, but the only place that the levels of opiates are worth it is in the pods.

I could be wrong, please let me know of what info you have.

Thanks plantvision


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

tone702 said:


> My poppy is already showing its pod and leaves have dropped but the leaves have startd drying out at an accelerated rate, the temps are high where im from maybe 70 low and 89 high at moment would this affect the pod if all leaves dry out? I haven watered in a while.. should I water the plant.


Maybe you read one of my posts, where it said they like dry conditions. They do like it dry plus when the pod is forming the alkaloid levels of opiates can become diluted with heavy watering.
But you do not want it so dry that leaves start wilting or drying.

Also humid or wet weather can easily cause disease in them, as they are highly succeptable.


----------



## malignant (May 27, 2011)

i just grow them outside in my flowerbed. no one notices, and i smoke it out of an oil burner


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

malignant said:


> i just grow them outside in my flowerbed. no one notices, and i smoke it out of an oil burner


I have just smoked out of the classy light bulb. I have never refined further, have you? and what luck have you had refining


----------



## malignant (May 27, 2011)

i dont, i just smoke the dried latex, or boil the pods and make soma


----------



## malignant (May 27, 2011)

soma, a tea consisting of cannabis, poppy, and ephedra.. insane shit


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

malignant said:


> soma, a tea consisting of cannabis, poppy, and ephedra.. insane shit


sounds great  indeed


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

plantvision said:


> I have just smoked out of the classy light bulb. I have never refined further, have you? and what luck have you had refining


ahh the good old light bulb method that brings back memories


----------



## canndo (May 27, 2011)

plantvision said:


> From what I have read, yes you can lance leaves, stem also and get latex, but the only place that the levels of opiates are worth it is in the pods.
> 
> I could be wrong, please let me know of what info you have.
> 
> Thanks plantvision


The last time I did it I got a very nice buzz going, in my opinion, especially if you are an opiate light weight, it works quite nicely.


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2011)

malignant said:


> soma, a tea consisting of cannabis, poppy, and ephedra.. insane shit


how did you put cannibis in your tea?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> how did you put cannibis in your tea?


i am guessing he put the weed in the pot along with some poppy pods  and boil  - and you could strain it if wanted 2


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

at the bottom of the pods they are purple -reddish color 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

here's a second pod appearing




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

more pictures 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

last picture for the day enjoy everyone 




[/IMG]


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

Looks great enjoy, after reading about poppy tea I went out to the shed where I have lots of pods from prior years.

So I am boiling up some poppy tea right now.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Looks great enjoy, after reading about poppy tea I went out to the shed where I have lots of pods from prior years.
> 
> So I am boiling up some poppy tea right now.


thank you very much .enjoy your tea  how many pods are you going to boil down


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> thank you very much .enjoy your tea  how many pods are you going to boil down


5, the water is really dark brown, this might just work. I had saved them for the seeds for following years.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

plantvision said:


> 5, the water is really dark brown, this might just work. I had saved them for the seeds for following years.


 very nice that should be perfect .. you don't want to over do it  i can't wait to try it myself  i herd its really relaxing


----------



## plantvision (May 27, 2011)

plantvision said:


> 5, the water is really dark brown, this might just work. I had saved them for the seeds for following years.


It has ben around 15 minutes since I drank it. There is definatly effects, mainly mine is very sleepy, I keep falling asleep trying to post this.


----------



## dababydroman (May 28, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i am guessing he put the weed in the pot along with some poppy pods  and boil  - and you could strain it if wanted 2


yea, i was just asking because thc is not water soluble, the only effect would be makeing the tea taste like weed. but there are some ways to make a tea iv heard like with milk for instance.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> yea, i was just asking because thc is not water soluble, the only effect would be makeing the tea taste like weed. but there are some ways to make a tea iv heard like with milk for instance.


lol i have made weed tea with milk and it was horrible even put honey in it it was just disgusting  i will never make it again


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

plantvision said:


> It has ben around 15 minutes since I drank it. There is definatly effects, mainly mine is very sleepy, I keep falling asleep trying to post this.


nice sounds great  i can't wait to this stuff


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

nice pics lad when they ready........


----------



## plantvision (May 28, 2011)

plantvision said:


> It has ben around 15 minutes since I drank it. There is definatly effects, mainly mine is very sleepy, I keep falling asleep trying to post this.


Okay I am a believer in the tea, never had tried it that way. I did not notice the effects like the warm euphoric feelings of opiates but I was defintely drowsy and relaxed. I slept unbeilevably through the night and never woke up at all, which is really different for me. I usually wake up 3 to 4 times during the night. When I woke this morning I felt like I had to peel myself out of the bed. But once I got up I felt super super refreshed. 

The taste was not terrribly bad, I put in about a tablespoon of honey to 5 oz. It was kinda overbearingly sweet, so I just chugged it.

I started out steeping it with about 12 oz of water and reduced it to 5 oz.


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> how did you put cannibis in your tea?


you make bhang.. steep the keif powder in scalding milk, cardamom, almonds, and garam masala.. then you add it to a tea of boiled poppys, and ephedra pods.. mix and add a lil rose water.. and cancel all your plans for the night.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice pics lad when they ready........


really not sure i think when they flower and the peddles fall off and it show's a crown on top of the pod


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

right before they open, when thier swollen with opium latex


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

malignant said:


> right before they open, when thier swollen with opium latex


ahh thank you i have been doing some reading about them really quite interesting plants.  i am still learning


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

slice let dry and scrape, very gently, if you cut too deep it will seep inward and the pod will die. 45 degree 1 cm apart all the way around and then a row below.. scrape off a few hours later. scrape gently


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

thanks for all the good information everyone  ...... just wondering when do think they will be ready to extract the sap


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

a week or so


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

seems like you know a lot about poppies have you ever grew them be 4


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

its raining on my poppies they should love it


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> seems like you know a lot about poppies have you ever grew them be 4


oh yeah, year round in my veg box, but alot outside every spring/summer.. re seed every 2 months


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

cool i just wanted to know because i don't want to take any information from someone that has never grew it be 4 thats why i asked thank you very much


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 28, 2011)

red poppies are the only ones dat'll get you high....correct??


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

the flowers can be any color just got to be a Papaver somniferum species in which they are indeed


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2011)

Ok dude I'm sub'd. I want to see how it effects ya. I need pain relief like mad. Mb the equivalent of two OC20's a day.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ok dude I'm sub'd. I want to see how it effects ya. I need pain relief like mad. Mb the equivalent of two OC20's a day.


thank you very much  and produces very little you need to grow a field of them LOL to get a good amount +rep


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 28, 2011)

I heard that bread seed poppies, the kind you get in the store in the spice aisle, will get you high. I know they sprout, because I tried sprouting some.


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2011)

Cannabis420420, There are lots of good vibes for your plantation in this forum.

Everyone, including me wants to see those flowers open, slit, resin collected and you to get high!

Don`t let us down buddy  Best wishes!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard that bread seed poppies, the kind you get in the store in the spice aisle, will get you high. I know they sprout, because I tried sprouting some.


 yeah i herd you can get the seeds from the stores but ordered mine from a seed company just to make sure they are legit  and they are LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Cannabis420420, There are lots of good vibes for your plantation in this forum.
> 
> Everyone, including me wants to see those flowers open, slit, resin collected and you to get high!
> 
> Don`t let us down buddy  Best wishes!


thanks buddy  trust me i will document when i extract the resin from them  +rep can't wait to give it try


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 28, 2011)

Mine sprouted, but that's as far as I went, because they start out really tiny and have to be thinned out,. But I was contemplating buying a ton of spice seeds and just pouring them up and down some of the gravel roads around here, lol.


cannabis420420 said:


> yeah i herd you can get the seeds from the stores but ordered mine from a seed company just to make sure they are legit  and they are LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> Mine sprouted, but that's as far as I went, because they start out really tiny and have to be thinned out,. But I was contemplating buying a ton of spice seeds and just pouring them up and down some of the gravel roads around here, lol.


lmfao when they are little they need a lot of attention but when they get going there's no stopping themLOL i started mine indoors then just put them out and they are doing great +rep


----------



## plantvision (May 28, 2011)

malignant said:


> right before they open, when thier swollen with opium latex


I am a bit confused with this statement. Collection of the latex should take place when the pod turns a blueish gray color, it is almost like there is a coating on the pod.

Another way to tell if you are at peak alkaloid is where the pod meets the stem, you will see a brown to black ring form.

Some varieties do not form this ring quite as noticable though.

One thing to keep in mind is that watering at this time should be restricted, or the alkaloids will be watered down.

Malignant, I do respect your thoughts though, but they run contrary to everything that I have read or done.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

plantvision said:


> I am a bit confused with this statement. Collection of the latex should take place when the pod turns a blueish gray color, it is almost like there is a coating on the pod.
> 
> Another way to tell if you are at peak alkaloid is where the pod meets the stem, you will see a brown to black ring form.
> 
> ...


yes i will trust what you are saying no one else lolol seems like that guy malignant never even grow poppy plant be 4


----------



## Ellis Dee (May 28, 2011)

Stoney is right. Mine had a black ring right where the flower petals would have attached to the stem beneath the pod and had a dusty-waxy coating that I could see my finger prints in covered every single pod grey-bluish with the tint of green from the pod.

Stress from limited waterings can increase alkaloid content, whether by weight or through defenses; I don't know.


----------



## canndo (May 28, 2011)

Don't wait, get everything and put it in your Jack LaLane juicer and then swill down the liquid.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Stoney is right. Mine had a black ring right where the flower petals would have attached to the stem beneath the pod and had a dusty-waxy coating that I could see my finger prints in covered every single pod grey-bluish with the tint of green from the pod.
> 
> Stress from limited waterings can increase alkaloid content, whether by weight or through defenses; I don't know.


 all good information keep it coming  thanks for stopping by Ellis


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

canndo said:


> Don't wait, get everything and put it in your Jack LaLane juicer and then swill down the liquid.


i could but ill be patience it should be more rewarding  in the end


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2011)

canndo said:


> Don't wait, get everything and put it in your Jack LaLane juicer and then swill down the liquid.


 that made me bigtime LOL...didnt he finnaly die ? tuff ass old man !


How are the lil poppies now? I did read a article a few months ago on how to propelry harvest the latex..ill have to find to it....but it was pretty accurate to what was mentioned above...pods were blackening and had a coating, thats when you slit em and shit...then 3 hours later scrape the drieds latex, i guess it faomy and shit when it first comes out. lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that made me bigtime LOL...didnt he finnaly die ? tuff ass old man !
> 
> 
> How are the lil poppies now? I did read a article a few months ago on how to propelry harvest the latex..ill have to find to it....but it was pretty accurate to what was mentioned above...pods were blackening and had a coating, thats when you slit em and shit...then 3 hours later scrape the drieds latex, i guess it faomy and shit when it first comes out. lol


thanks dizzle right now they are getting rained on lol doing good  the bulbs are nice getting bigger each and everyday can't wait to harvest the pods +rep


----------



## canndo (May 29, 2011)

I read on some other site that if you cut the pods off at a certain level and let the plant continue to grow it will produce more pods. I don't know this for a fact. I have my own batch growing and I figure I'll give it a try. I lanced the outside of the flower sheath and got a surprising amount of latex. Licked it off of half a dozen of them or so and got a nice surprise.. it doesn't seem to hurt the flowers.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

canndo said:


> I read on some other site that if you cut the pods off at a certain level and let the plant continue to grow it will produce more pods. I don't know this for a fact. I have my own batch growing and I figure I'll give it a try. I lanced the outside of the flower sheath and got a surprising amount of latex. Licked it off of half a dozen of them or so and got a nice surprise.. it doesn't seem to hurt the flowers.


very nice post some pictures of your grow if you don't mind i would like to compare to other grows i can't wait to see them flower they should be beautiful  but they are still growing and got a way's to go i think


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2011)

rain is good! go lil poppies go!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> rain is good! go lil poppies go!


yes indeed  and its funny no bugs like eat the plant its like perfect lolollol don't have to worry about them lmfao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> yes indeed  and its funny no bugs like eat the plant its like perfect lolollol don't have to worry about them lmfao


 to be honest mos tof the plants that grow in aghanistan are pest resistant..alota the hashplant strains are as well


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> to be honest mos tof the plants that grow in aghanistan are pest resistant..alota the hashplant strains are as well


good to know  i herd nothing likes to bother poppies lucky for me lol


----------



## Miguel64 (May 29, 2011)

OOOhh man...you wanna see my poppies?.....gimme a day or two until I get back to my place..I'll post some pics...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

Miguel64 said:


> OOOhh man...you wanna see my poppies?.....gimme a day or two until I get back to my place..I'll post some pics...


sure buddy would love to see some other poppy grows share some pics indeed feel free to post here 2  seriously


----------



## tone702 (May 29, 2011)

my poppy plant did not make and dried out, I think it got too hot where im from.. is there still any extractable opium from the plant or is it not worth trying to get anything out of it?


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

tone702 said:


> my poppy plant did not make and dried out, I think it got too hot where im from.. is there still any extractable opium from the plant or is it not worth trying to get anything out of it?


damn cut it and see or just boil some water and and toss the pods in


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 29, 2011)

lol @poopy plant....


yeah buddy i think you meanb to say that your poppy took a poop 

a yways as stoney mcfried said you can get high offa supermarket bought poppies, bu i think you have to take the whole bottles worth...there are sum searches that show howto......i look awhile back


cannabis420420 got any pix yet???


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 29, 2011)

lol @poopy plant....


yeah buddy i think you meant to say that your poppy took a poop 

anyways, as stoney mcfried said, you can get high offa supermarket bought poppies, bu i think you have to take the whole bottles worth...there are sum searches that show howto......i looked awhile back


cannabis420420 got any pix of latex yet???


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2011)

No, I meant if you grew them, you could get high off of them, not actually eat a whole jar of seeds, lol.


R3DROCk9 said:


> lol @poopy plant....
> 
> 
> yeah buddy i think you meanb to say that your poppy took a poop
> ...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 29, 2011)

R3DROCk9 said:


> lol @poopy plant....
> 
> 
> yeah buddy i think you meant to say that your poppy took a poop
> ...


ill keep you all updated every step of the way they are far from harvest time


----------



## kevin murphy (May 30, 2011)

nice lad.....


----------



## R3DROCk9 (May 30, 2011)

N!c3 M8...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

thank you everyone  much appreciated for the great comments


----------



## cocobuds (May 30, 2011)

Hey man! Looks great. This is my first time seeing your pics. Ive had a pretty eventful week. And I STILL cant rep you. Ive given out a ton since I gave you some. RIU just doesnt want me to +Rep you. Oh well, the plants are awesome!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Hey man! Looks great. This is my first time seeing your pics. Ive had a pretty eventful week. And I STILL cant rep you. Ive given out a ton since I gave you some. RIU just doesnt want me to +Rep you. Oh well, the plants are awesome!


its ok  you got to spread your rep more evenly  but thank you very much


----------



## cocobuds (May 30, 2011)

Evenly? like giving out to other people? Ive def been doing that. I guess I dont really understand how it works. lol. I just LOVE EVERYBODY!


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Evenly? like giving out to other people? Ive def been doing that. I guess I dont really understand how it works. lol. I just LOVE EVERYBODY!


yeah sometimes it like that for some reason i wish you could just keep on giving rep to people who ever you want 2 but its alright


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> They look like shit


wow what a negative comment


----------



## high|hgih (May 30, 2011)

Lol I was obviously joking  Sorry about that


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Lol I was obviously joking  Sorry about that


i hope so i never joke around i don't have a sense of humor


----------



## high|hgih (May 30, 2011)

Your poppies look more like poopies


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 30, 2011)

the pods are straightening out almost blooming time   so happy


----------



## Miguel64 (May 31, 2011)

okay...here it comes......


----------



## canndo (May 31, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

Miguel64 said:


> okay...here it comes......View attachment 1626270View attachment 1626264View attachment 1626268View attachment 1626265


very nice poppies indeed +rep


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

canndo said:


> View attachment 1626497View attachment 1626496View attachment 1626495View attachment 1626494View attachment 1626493View attachment 1626492View attachment 1626491View attachment 1626490View attachment 1626489View attachment 1626488View attachment 1626487View attachment 1626486View attachment 1626485


very nice you got a bunch of things growing  what kind of cacti are you growing they look great ..... i got a few san pedro cacti plants growing about an inch takes forever to see them grow +rep


----------



## canndo (May 31, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice you got a bunch of things growing  what kind of cacti are you growing they look great ..... i got a few san pedro cacti plants growing about an inch takes forever to see them grow +rep


THose are the kind you think they are. Those cactus grow faster than any other. I had them for about 3 years, thinking that cactus grows in sandy soil and shouldn't get much water or nutes. WRONG. Water them once a week or even more in hot weather, feed them the way you would any other plant and you will see them grow 5 or more inches a season. The tall one is 6 years old. I am cutting them all up this year, starting the tips in new pots and am going to "use" the middle pieces. I like the fact that there are poppies growing in the cactus pots.


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

canndo said:


> THose are the kind you think they are. Those cactus grow faster than any other. I had them for about 3 years, thinking that cactus grows in sandy soil and shouldn't get much water or nutes. WRONG. Water them once a week or even more in hot weather, feed them the way you would any other plant and you will see them grow 5 or more inches a season. The tall one is 6 years old. I am cutting them all up this year, starting the tips in new pots and am going to "use" the middle pieces. I like the fact that there are poppies growing in the cactus pots.


thanks for all the good cacti growing tips  much appreciated thats another thing i want to try so badly but the prices on the net is way to much$$$$ for cacti its kind of insane but ill wait patiently for them to grow  thanks for sharing your pics of different plants-cacti


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

more pics 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 31, 2011)

enjoy the pics everyone 




[/IMG]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 1, 2011)

What marvelous gardens you fellows have! I particularly loved the fingers of Grandfather reaching skyward, Canndo. Gets my brain watering.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

OOoo we are gonna see the latex soon cannabis420420  Can`t wait to see the flowers heheh


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 1, 2011)

there coming along nicely lad....


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you everyone  it bloomed today i will download some pictures as soon as i can


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 1, 2011)

so u collect the latex after it blooms?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> so u collect the latex after it blooms?


still need some time i think i am sure it gets a little bit bigger


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

it bloomed over night  and the flower is beautiful indeed 




[/IMG]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> so u collect the latex after it blooms?


Read back on the thread ha! I think they said after the petals fall of and talked about a brown ring forming right under the pod on the stem in some species. Read back bruv!

Awww have no +Rep`s left, it was well deserved!! I`ll rep you on the latex instead  WELL IN MATE!! *Beutiful!!*  

Hell yeah!!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

more pictures 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

[/IMG] yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Read back on the thread ha! I think they said after the petals fall of and talked about a brown ring forming right under the pod on the stem in some species. Read back bruv!
> 
> Awww have no +Rep`s left, it was well deserved!! I`ll rep you on the latex instead  WELL IN MATE!! *Beutiful!!*
> 
> Hell yeah!!


thank you very much buddy


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwwwww YEAAAAAAA!!!  

Its a win&lose situation, lose the flower get the latex


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

its windy as hell around here so i took pictures as fast as possible


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwwwww YEAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> Its a win&lose situation, lose the flower get the latex


sounds great cause already got the pictures  so its all good


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 1, 2011)

nice pics lad keep them comin bet ya stoked bout them lol...


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Jun 1, 2011)

Lookin good, what variety are you growing?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

Big N' Tasty said:


> Lookin good, what variety are you growing?


papaver somniferum seed mix


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice pics lad keep them comin bet ya stoked bout them lol...


yes indeed happy as hell about the plants  they are quite interesting


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 2, 2011)

hell yeah!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> hell yeah!


yes indeed  the flowers are amazing  the most interesting plant i ever grew


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 2, 2011)

Love it C4.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Love it C4.


thank you very much  the one has about 4 bulbs on it and seeing some more on the others   doing well so far  i love plants don't care what other people have to say about this plant they think its bad when its really a good medicinal plant indeed


----------



## canndo (Jun 2, 2011)

I am having a hard time keeping my hands off the things - a real hard time. You know I scored the flower pods - didn't hurt the flowers but... I got maybe 20 mg of dried material from all of them, that isn't much.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

canndo said:


> I am having a hard time keeping my hands off the things - a real hard time. You know I scored the flower pods - didn't hurt the flowers but... I got maybe 20 mg of dried material from all of them, that isn't much.


very nice still ill be happy what ever ill get from these plants  your grow is amazing keep it up


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 2, 2011)

Thats definitely the attitude to have. Thats how I was with my weed plants until the buds started getting SO BIG. My they rest in pieces. Nice grow poppy guys. Im not even sure what constitutes a good yield regarding anything, but the plants look really extraordinary. Very alien.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Thats definitely the attitude to have. Thats how I was with my weed plants until the buds started getting SO BIG. My they rest in pieces. Nice grow poppy guys. Im not even sure what constitutes a good yield regarding anything, but the plants look really extraordinary. Very alien.


yes very tropical looking plants  i look at them everyday there are just amazing  can't wait to see all of bulbs flower


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 2, 2011)

got to love that sticky out of that plant just be careful


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

soul11223 said:


> got to love that sticky out of that plant just be careful


thank you i sure will be careful  its great  can't believe how fast they grow  its really somethin


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you really want to get nasty put some of that on your bowl, blunt, joint and call it a night. sit back listen to some music jus chill. SHIT let me hit that lol cheers


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

soul11223 said:


> If you really want to get nasty put some of that on your bowl, blunt, joint and call it a night. sit back listen to some music jus chill. SHIT let me hit that lol cheers


lmfao LOL i was thinking of putting some on a bowl and blazzz it up  and see what happens lolololo


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Do it do it do it


 trust me i will ... never tried once in my life can't wait 2 tho should be great  LOL


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 2, 2011)

report back sir, as soon as you can!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 2, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> report back sir, as soon as you can!


sure will buddy keep you all posted when i cut them and get some latex then puff puff away lololol


----------



## plantvision (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey cannabis, she bloomed, thats great, I find them just amazingly beautiful and so fragile.

Around 14 days after bloom you will notice the ring forming and the blueish green pod coloring.

Optimizing the output of sap is now your task, the veins in the pod run vertically so insicions should be first made horizontally at the top.
Some even go as far as just making lots of little pokes, I have never used that technique though.
Then moving down the pod as further insicions are made.

Be careful on the depth, too deep and it will leak into the inside of the pod, not deep enough and it will not ooze.
Best to make yourself a tool with the depth set, I will explain how to make one in another post, feeling lazy tonight, sorry.
I have saved my pods after incising and they have produced seed, many books will say that you cannot save after incising, I don't know why.
In fact the other night when I posted about poppy tea, I had used insiced pods, so I apparently did not get all the opium out of them.

One other thing remember to hold of the water a bit while in the final stage. It will dilute the alkoloid content and when you incise it tends to just ooze of the pod instead of gelling.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Hey cannabis, she bloomed, thats great, I find them just amazingly beautiful and so fragile.
> 
> Around 14 days after bloom you will notice the ring forming and the blueish green pod coloring.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the good information it help me a lot when the time comes it should be interesting  thats nice to hear about the seeds i wondering about that  don't have to buy seeds again and i will be careful when i cut them  hopefully not to deep  we will see


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> keep up the good work pal....


will do thank you


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 3, 2011)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabis420420 again. 
*


----------



## canndo (Jun 3, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lmfao LOL i was thinking of putting some on a bowl and blazzz it up  and see what happens lolololo


 

Forgive me this sacrilege but... I suggest you don't mix your O with anything, you want an unadulterated opium experience. Also, I don't like to expose it to a full on open flame, you see Opium doesn't need to be burned to work well, what you are doing when you smoke O is you are vaporizing the morphine and the codeine, if you touch open flam to it, they will degrade. It takes some practice to use a genuine O pipe, you have to put the opium on one side of the pipe, heat it from the bottom and let the flame gently curve over the rim of the bowl and the opium so it heats but doesn't actually burn. Better to use a crack pipe actually. 

I wouldn't smoke it more than once or twice if I were you either. Smoking is a hell of a waste (expert for that wonderful rush, and that delightful flavor). There is some debate however about the path this stuff takes in your body. If you eat it a large percentage of it is destroyed in your digestive tract and on the first go round in your blood stream (supposedly). Smoking introduces the drug into the blood more directly. Still, I can't stand to see the smoke go to waste, there is still some left in the "dross" and the pipe itself gathers a rather large amount of residue.


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ So what are you suggesting....?


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabis420420 again.
> *


Same thing ive been getting for 2 weeks now. Im not sure why I cant rep back. It just wont let me rep you dude. Im not sure.


----------



## canndo (Jun 3, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> ^^ So what are you suggesting....?


 
Smoke it in an oil pipe and not with your bud. And then eat it rather than smoke it.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

canndo said:


> Forgive me this sacrilege but... I suggest you don't mix your O with anything, you want an unadulterated opium experience. Also, I don't like to expose it to a full on open flame, you see Opium doesn't need to be burned to work well, what you are doing when you smoke O is you are vaporizing the morphine and the codeine, if you touch open flam to it, they will degrade. It takes some practice to use a genuine O pipe, you have to put the opium on one side of the pipe, heat it from the bottom and let the flame gently curve over the rim of the bowl and the opium so it heats but doesn't actually burn. Better to use a crack pipe actually.
> 
> I wouldn't smoke it more than once or twice if I were you either. Smoking is a hell of a waste (expert for that wonderful rush, and that delightful flavor). There is some debate however about the path this stuff takes in your body. If you eat it a large percentage of it is destroyed in your digestive tract and on the first go round in your blood stream (supposedly). Smoking introduces the drug into the blood more directly. Still, I can't stand to see the smoke go to waste, there is still some left in the "dross" and the pipe itself gathers a rather large amount of residue.


yeah i might buy an opium pipe or an oil burner pipe  LOL the oil burning pipes are hella cheap in the head shops around here 10 bucks lol at the most ... thanks


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cannabis420420 again.
> *


when ever you can it would be much appreciated


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Same thing ive been getting for 2 weeks now. Im not sure why I cant rep back. It just wont let me rep you dude. Im not sure.


 most the time end of the day ill just go around reping randome people lol just 2 spread rep more evenly lmfao


----------



## soul11223 (Jun 3, 2011)

Opium is a hell of a drug great high but if you don&#8217;t watch the bitch smack she fucks you in the long run


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

soul11223 said:


> Opium is a hell of a drug great high but if you don&#8217;t watch the bitch smack she fucks you in the long run


yeah they say its really addicting but we will see. LOL i herd its really relaxing laid back high   it sounds good to me lol


----------



## plantvision (Jun 3, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> yeah they say its really addicting but we will see. LOL i herd its really relaxing laid back high   it sounds good to me lol


It is terribly addictive, your body screams for it, and even when you don't want to. It is mind consuming..... when your body finally recieves it, it is so peaceful.

So yes be careful. I remember when I first started everyplace I read said a minimum of 5 days in between usage. I said no problem, I can handle that.

Well no I could not, if it was there I used. So set up a plan... mine is I stash it in a different place that I cannot get to quickly. It forces you to endure the pain of your body.

I find meditation works great also and just getting in tune with your body. For me once I went through a major detox a couple times, now I don't want to end up there again.

That is enough encentive to do what is needed in controlling this very handy but dangerous drug.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 3, 2011)

plantvision said:


> It is terribly addictive, your body screams for it, and even when you don't want to. It is mind consuming..... when your body finally recieves it, it is so peaceful.
> 
> So yes be careful. I remember when I first started everyplace I read said a minimum of 5 days in between usage. I said no problem, I can handle that.
> 
> ...


that makes me think twice about it LOL i see about 5 bulbs on one plant right now doing well and few more bulbs on another but growing good so far i wish they would hurry up and grow so i can harvest and see what this plant is all bout  got to water them right now since they are bunched all to together i water them every night  and i am not feeding them any more nutrients


----------



## canndo (Jun 3, 2011)

Dude, it is a very enticing substance but trust me, you aren't growing enough to get yourself into any trouble. Mind you try not to smoke so much that you get sick the first time - not that throwing up is a bad thing. The nausea goes away the moment you puke


----------



## plantvision (Jun 4, 2011)

canndo said:


> Dude, it is a very enticing substance but trust me, you aren't growing enough to get yourself into any trouble. Mind you try not to smoke so much that you get sick the first time - not that throwing up is a bad thing. The nausea goes away the moment you puke


I know he doesnt have enough, but next time he will. Once you try it you will be looking for it again.
I don't want you to be thinking it is some demon drug, you will be fine, just want to let you know some of the pitfalls of it.
Wish somebody had clued me in before I started.

Going to be starting a second batch, pretty late as it is getting into the 80s here, but still going to try, hope to document how I do it.
Was out checking out my first batch and with the rain lately, looks like I got a 100 percent catch.
This will be by far my largest grow to date, when they get blooming definately have to send you a picture.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Whats the fines for poppie growing like? If theres no fines for just "growing" then what about for harvesting for opium, e.g 5 poppies with slits on em?

Say in comparison to growing ganja? Does the fine make sense for doses per plant? 

Curious how the gov tackles this one 

I`m not sure if I`ll ever try Opiate`s... If I do, it will be Opium only for sure... Got an offer for Black Tar Heroin yesterday but said I pass just like the next 1000 times I get the opportunity presented. My mom used to be the chief addict (clean 24yrs now) and if I`m gonna learn one thing from my ma thats not to fuck around with H 

Aren`t opiates just like.... too good? lol I tried a small amount of Ketamine last night and I think the anaesthetic highs bear some addiction potential with that relaxation they bring... 

Don`t want to come here and down Opiate`s though, everyone probs knows the ins and outs of them  Kratom was pretty nice though  Cannabis420420, ever try Kratom?


----------



## canndo (Jun 4, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Whats the fines for poppie growing like? If theres no fines for just "growing" then what about for harvesting for opium, e.g 5 poppies with slits on em?
> 
> Say in comparison to growing ganja? Does the fine make sense for doses per plant?
> 
> ...


In the U.S. the punishment is pretty serious. Growing it will put you in jail, if they find scores on your pods you are manufacturing. Then again, if they don't you can argue that you didn't know. This stuff grows lots of places. I have never found H anywhere near opium. I tried it and I didn't really like it, it isn't the same sort of languid, dreamy feeling. I suppose I'm lucky I didn't like it.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Whats the fines for poppie growing like? If theres no fines for just "growing" then what about for harvesting for opium, e.g 5 poppies with slits on em?
> 
> Say in comparison to growing ganja? Does the fine make sense for doses per plant?
> 
> ...


i have never tried Kratom but i herd great things about that plant ketamine sounds interesting its really really hard to find hallucinogens around here its like impossible ---drugs around here are crack- meth more coke blacktar pills ect ect ect ect nothing good around here ...... if i got caught growing these few poppies it would be prison time for me so got to me careful no one knows what they are around here thankfully  thats a plus


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> get on that pipe lad.....


will do buddy  this will be interesting indeed


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

this morning it was raining so hard and so windy they got knocked over so i just picked them up took them inside for the day whenever its ever sunny ill put back outside good thing for grow bags can move plants constantly indoor or out lol   so they are indoors right now doing good


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 4, 2011)

good good want to c then end product to this...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> good good want to c then end product to this...


you will buddy i will show everyone how much ill get  ill be happy what ever ill get from the plants  taking alot of risk growing these plant  lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 4, 2011)

just be careful and dont broadcast it to people and u be right...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> just be careful and dont broadcast it to people and u be right...


yes only roll it up and i know's what they are and ill keep to that lololol


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, prison for a few hits of opium sounds crazy! Be careful and good luck! 

I don`t know why but clubbers seem to like Ketamine so much, but its not all that rare! 

Good stuff though


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Wow, prison for a few hits of opium sounds crazy! Be careful and good luck!
> 
> I don`t know why but clubbers seem to like Ketamine so much, but its not all that rare!
> 
> Good stuff though


yes its really something around here LOL but special k never even herd of someone doing it or selling it around here but its ok ..... i want to try dmt next need to make an extraction lolol if want to try make my self LOL


----------



## canndo (Jun 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i have never tried Kratom but i herd great things about that plant ketamine sounds interesting its really really hard to find hallucinogens around here its like impossible ---drugs around here are crack- meth more coke blacktar pills ect ect ect ect nothing good around here ...... if i got caught growing these few poppies it would be prison time for me so got to me careful no one knows what they are around here thankfully  thats a plus


 
Remeber some things. Since our war in Afghanistan, lots of people know what an opium poppy looks like. The good news is that few people know that good things come from them and you don't have to manufacture heroin in order to enjoy the fruit of your growing. Most simply see this beautiful flower. 

You do not need to have contacts for pills and such in order to enjoy .. er.. diversions. You can grow a number of different kinds of psychadelics. Get yourself some cactus, plant some morning glory, or some grass (phalaris?) you can grow mushrooms quite easily. I highly recommend the cactus actually.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

i was thinking of growing some canary grass  done much reading about it .. seems easy to grow  i wonder how strong it actually is tho lol i got a high tolerance to many things i do have some morning glory seeds for when ever i need them lol wild lettuce is always a good plant i like it alot .... and i got 5 san pedro cacti growing about an inch took a whole year to get there seems like they will takes forever to grow around here but hell its worth the wait i guess lol ill keep growing many things thats for sure


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 4, 2011)

man i just repped every one in this thread, still cant rep you... you must have been the very last person i repped lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> man i just repped every one in this thread, still cant rep you... you must have been the very last person i repped lol


 lol its ok buddy thank you  i got to spread some rep around right lol to spread it evenly oh well tho maybe some other time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lol its ok buddy thank you  i got to spread some rep around right lol to spread it evenly oh well tho maybe some other time


 i been spreading like a hooker on prom night lol

still cant re rep you tho LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i been spreading like a hooker on prom night lol
> 
> still cant re rep you tho LOL


nice new avatar  its fine when ever you can tho it would be much appreciated  hows your grow going ill check up on it right now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 4, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> nice new avatar  its fine when ever you can tho it would be much appreciated  hows your grow going ill check up on it right now


 yea good point...im about ot update that in a few actually...its too fuckin hot outsdie to do anything else lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yea good point...im about ot update that in a few actually...its too fuckin hot outsdie to do anything else lol


ahhh LOL its raining like crazy here weird weather it should be sunny i guess summer an't coming this year lololol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

i am also growing this brazilian toothache plant  its really interesting makes my mouth completely numb 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

one more pic of it LOL




[/IMG]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha your quite the gardener here


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Haha your quite the gardener here


yes indeed  never can grow 2 many plants especially the ones that serve a good purpose


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, theres definitely something up with your Rep Receiving Apparatus, C4. Just trust this: We love you anyway.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> Yea, theres definitely something up with your Rep Receiving Apparatus, C4. Just trust this: We love you anyway.


thank you buddy  there could be something with my rep not quite sure but oh well its ok tho happy to share these pics ill keep on growing interesting plants


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 4, 2011)

here a crown on one of them lol LOL




[/IMG]


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 5, 2011)

cant give you rep so rep.haha..nice pics lad good work...


----------



## Tenner (Jun 5, 2011)

One look at that picture and I remember my dream last night!! There were poppy pods everywhere but I was afraid the neighbours were going to see me take them so didn`t  

lol


----------



## cocobuds (Jun 5, 2011)

I dreamed about growing weed last night. But I kept getting caught by the cops. Damn Im paranoid now.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> cant give you rep so rep.haha..nice pics lad good work...


thank you  it's alright about the rep  does not matter


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tenner said:


> One look at that picture and I remember my dream last night!! There were poppy pods everywhere but I was afraid the neighbours were going to see me take them so didn`t
> 
> lol


dreams are crazy most the time they don't make no sense LOL but are interesting lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 5, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> I dreamed about growing weed last night. But I kept getting caught by the cops. Damn Im paranoid now.


thats a nightmare those are really horrible dreams had a few like that be4 smoke a nice big joint and most the time you won't have a dream lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 6, 2011)

hows it goin lad hope all is well over there..when u next gettin those pics up pal..


----------



## canndo (Jun 6, 2011)

So again, with specifics, What does the pod have to look like before I lance the thing? Blueish all the way down? should there be openings in the crown? some of them have that black like below the nob but they seem to always have had that. I've done this before but I never much cared when I got the latex, I always lanced them just after the flowers fell off and now I know that was stupid - I always wondered why they were so small.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows it goin lad hope all is well over there..when u next gettin those pics up pal..


everything is great i put them back outside  the rain has stopped  but still cloudy as fuck lol hopefully the sun will come out within a few daysz  and will post pics soon


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

canndo said:


> So again, with specifics, What does the pod have to look like before I lance the thing? Blueish all the way down? should there be openings in the crown? some of them have that black like below the nob but they seem to always have had that. I've done this before but I never much cared when I got the latex, I always lanced them just after the flowers fell off and now I know that was stupid - I always wondered why they were so small.
> View attachment 1635919View attachment 1635918View attachment 1635921View attachment 1635920
> View attachment 1635917


 your poppies are looking fantastic conndo thank you very much for sharing those pics  that helps me out a lot when to harvest much appreciated


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

The source of opium is the opium poppy, Papaver somniferum, one of the few species of Papaver that produces opium. Through centuries of cultivation and breeding the poppy for its opium, a species of the plant evolved that is now known as somniferum. The genus, Papaver, is the Greek word for &#8220;poppy.&#8221; The species, somniferum, is Latin for &#8220;sleep-inducing.&#8221;
The psychological effects of opium may have been known to the ancient Sumerians (circa 4000 B.C.) whose symbol for the poppy was hul (joy) and gil (plant). The plant was known in Europe at least 4,000 years ago, as evidenced by fossil remains of poppy seed cake and poppy pods found in the Swiss lake dwellings of the Neolithic Age. Opium was probably consumed by the ancient Egyptians and was known to the Greeks as well. References to the poppy are found in Homer&#8217;s works The Iliad and The Odyssey. Hippocrates (460-357 B.C.), the Father of Medicine, recommended drinking the juice of the white poppy mixed with the seed of nettle.
The opium poppy probably reached China about the 7th century A.D. through the efforts of Arab traders who advocated its use for medicinal purposes. In Chinese literature, however, there are earlier references to its use. The noted Chinese surgeon Hua To of the Three Kingdoms (220-264 A.D.) used opium preparations and Cannabis indicafor his patients to swallow before undergoing major surgery.
The beginning of widespread opium use in China has been associated by some historians with the introduction of tobacco into that country by the Dutch from Java in the 17th century. The Chinese were reported to mix opium with tobacco. The practice was adopted throughout the area and eventually resulted in increased opium smoking, both with and without tobacco.
In 1803, the German pharmacist F. W. Serturner isolated and described the principal alkaloid in opium, which he named morphium after Morpheus, the Greek god of dreams. The invention of the syringe and the discovery of other alkaloids of opium soon followed: codeine in 1832 and papaverine in 1848. By the 1850s, the medicinal use of pure alkaloids, rather than crude opium preparations, was common in Europe.
In the United States, opium preparations became widely available in the 19th century and morphine was used extensively as a painkiller for wounded soldiers during the Civil War. The inevitable result was opium addiction, contemporarily called &#8220;the army disease&#8221; or &#8220;soldier&#8217;s disease.&#8221; These opium and morphine abuse problems prompted a scientific search for potent, but nonaddictive, painkillers. In the 1870s, chemists developed an opium-based and supposedly nonaddictive substitute for morphine. The Bayer Pharmaceutical Company of Germany was the first to produce the new drug in large quantities under the brand name Heroin. This product was obtained by the acetylation of morphine. Soon thereafter studies showed heroin to have narcotic and addictive properties far exceeding those of morphine. Although heroin has been used in the United Kingdom in the treatment of the terminally ill, its &#8220;medical value&#8221; is a subject of intense controversy.


THE OPIUM POPPY PLANT

The opium poppy, Papaver somniferum, is an annual plant, i.e., the plant matures one time, and does not regenerate itself. New seed must be planted each season. From a small seed, it grows, flowers, and bears fruit (a pod) only once. The entire growth cycle for most varieties of this plant takes about 120 days. The tiny seeds (like the seeds on a poppy seed roll) germinate quickly in warm air and sufficient soil moisture. In less than 6 weeks, the young plant emerges from the soil, grows a set of four leaves, and resembles a small cabbage in appearance. The lobed, dentate (jagged-edged) leaves are glaucous green with a dull gray or blue tint.Within 2 months, the plant will grow from 1 to 2 feet in height, with one primary, long, smooth stem. The upper portion of this stem is without leaves and is called the &#8220;peduncle.&#8221; One or more secondary stems, called &#8220;tillers,&#8221; may grow from the main stem of the plant. Single poppy plants in Southeast Asia often have more than one tiller.
The main stem of a fully matured Papaver somniferum ranges between 2 and 5 feet in height. The green leaves are oblong, toothed and lobed and vary between 4 to 15 inches in length at maturity. The matured leaves have no commercial value except for use as animal fodder.

As the plant grows tall, the main stem and each tiller terminate in a flower bud. During the development of the bud, the peduncle portion of the stem elongates and forms a distinctive &#8220;hook&#8221; that causes the bud to be turned upside down. As the flower develops, the peduncle straightens and the buds point upward. A day or two after the buds first point upward, the two outer segments of the bud, called &#8220;sepals,&#8221; fall away, exposing the flower petals. At first, the exposed flower blossom is crushed and crinkled, but the petals soon expand and become smooth in the sun. Poppy flowers have four petals. The petals may be single or double and are either white, pink, reddish purple, crimson red, or variegated.
Opium poppies generally flower after about 90 days of growth and continue to flower for 2 to 3 weeks. The petals eventually drop to reveal a small, round, green pod which continues to develop. These pods (also called seed pods, capsules, bulbs, or poppy heads) are either oblate, elongated, or globular and mature to about the size of a chicken egg. The oblate-shaped pods are more common in Southeast Asia.
Only the pod portion of the plant can produce opium alkaloids. The skin of the poppy pod encloses the wall of the pod ovary. The ovary wall consists of three layers: the outer, middle and inner layers. The plant&#8217;s latex (raw opium gum) is produced within the ovary wall and drains into the middle layer through a system of vessels and tubes within the pod. The cells of the middle layer secrete more than 95 percent of the plant&#8217;s opium when the pod is scored and harvested.
Farmers harvest the opium from each pod while it remains on the plant by making vertical incisions with a specially designed homemade knife. After the opium is collected, the pods are allowed to dry on the stem. Once dry, the largest and most productive pods are cut from the stem, and the seeds are removed and dried in the sun before storing for the following year&#8217;s planting. An alternative method of collecting planting seeds is to collect them from intentionally unscored pods, because scoring may diminish the quality of the seeds. Aside from being used as planting seed, poppy seed may also be pressed to produce cooking oil. Poppy seed oil may also be used in the manufacture of paints and perfumes. Poppy seed oil is straw yellow in color, odorless, and has a pleasant, almond-like taste.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 6, 2011)

OPIUM HARVESTING METHODS ...The scoring of the pods (also called lancing, incising, or tapping) begins about 2 weeks after the flower petals fall from the pods. The farmer may examine the pod and the tiny crown portion on the top of the pod very carefully before scoring. The grayish-green pod will become a dark green color as it matures and it will swell in size. Another indication of the pod&#8217;s readiness for tapping is if the points of the pod&#8217;s crown are standing straight out or are curved upward. If the crown&#8217;s points turn downward, the pod may not yet be fully matured. Not all the plants in a field will be ready for scoring at the same time. Each pod can be tapped from two to four times.
A set of three or four small blades of iron, glass, or glass splinters bound tightly together on a wooden handle is used to score two or three sides of the pod in a vertical direction. If the blades cut too deep into the wall of the pod, the opium (latex) will drain into the interior of the pod, rather than to the surface, where it can be collected. If the incisions are too shallow, the flow will be too slow and the opium will coagulate over the incisions and block the flow. A depth of about 1 millimeter is desired for the incision. Using a blade-tool designed to cut to that depth, scoring ideally starts in late afternoon so the white latex-like raw opium, which has a 60 percent water content, can ooze out and slowly dry on the surface of the pod overnight. If the scoring begins too early in the afternoon, the sun will cause the opium to dry and block the flow. The opium oxidizes, darkens, and thickens in the cool night air. Early the next morning, the sticky opium gum is scraped from the surface of the pods with a short-handled, crescent-shaped, flat, iron blade 3 to 4 inches wide. The opium gum is collected in a container which hangs from the farmer&#8217;s neck or waist.
Opium harvesters work their way backwards across the field to minimize brushing up against scored (wet) pods, so as not to spill the sticky ooze inadvertently. The lower, mature pods are usually scored before the taller pods. The pods will continue to secrete opium for several days. Farmers will return to these plants&#8212;sometimes up to three or four times&#8212;to gather additional opium until the gum content is depleted totally.
In Mainland Southeast Asia, the opium yield from a single pod varies greatly, ranging from 10 to 100 milligrams of opium gum per pod. (Opium gum yield per capsule correlates very closely with capsule volume.) The average yield of raw opium gum per pod is about 80 milligrams. The dried opium yield ranges between 8 and 20 kilograms per hectare in this region.
As the farmers gather the opium, the larger or more productive pods are sometimes tagged with colored string or yarn. These pods will later be cut from their stems, cut open, dried in the sun and their seeds will be used for the following year&#8217;s planting. An acre of poppy will produce at least 20 kilograms of seed, but only a portion is collected for future planting.
The wet opium gum collected from the pods contains a relatively high amount of water and needs to be dried for several days. High-quality raw opium will be brown (rather than black) in color and will retain its sticky texture. It will contain no more than 15 percent water. Experienced opium traders can determine quickly if the opium has been mixed with tree sap, sand, or other such materials.
Raw opium in Burma, Laos, and Thailand is usually sun-dried, weighed in a standard 1.6-kilogram quantity (called a viss in Burma; a choi in Laos and Thailand), wrapped in a banana leaf or plastic, and then stored until ready to sell, trade, or smoke. Some opium smoking is common among many adult opium poppy farmers to ward off hunger and cold. Heavy addiction generally is limited to older, male farmers and is used as an analgesic for chronic pain. Based on studies in Thailand, the average yearly consumption of cooked opium per smoker is estimated to be 1.6 kilograms.
A typical opium poppy farmer household in Southeast Asia will collect 2 to 5 choi or viss (3 to 9 kilograms) of opium from a year&#8217;s harvest of a one-acre field, although yields can vary widely due to a number of variables, such as weather and less than ideal field selection. That opium will be dried, wrapped, and placed on a shelf by February or March. If the opium has been properly dried, it can be stored indefinitely. Excessive moisture and heat can cause the opium to deteriorate slightly but, once dried, opium is relatively stable. In fact, as opium dries and becomes less pliable, its value increases, due to the decrease in water weight per kilogram.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 7, 2011)

nice update pal that was quite a read lol...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice update pal that was quite a read lol...


yes but it was a lot of good information on the process  valuable info  i have been reading that over and over  LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

here is a white poppy plant a nice surprise 




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 7, 2011)

here is one more bulb in flowering 




[/IMG]


----------



## tone702 (Jun 7, 2011)

My poppies did not make it the last one just made to a marble size pod then dried out, glad to see urs are still on the right track.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 7, 2011)

Good fucking job Cannabis!!

Mine were red but had a very similar purple streak on the petal like the second photo.

Keep your eyes on them, they are close now. Soon it will be all over.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 7, 2011)

+ rep, finally... oh and i had to spam some rep around to some of you others, so i could give it to 420420, so you may have some nonsense in a rep, thats from me.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> Wow. Nice job


thank you


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> + rep, finally... oh and i had to spam some rep around to some of you others, so i could give it to 420420, so you may have some nonsense in a rep, thats from me.


thank you buddy  much appreciated .. rep right back ya


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Good fucking job Cannabis!!
> 
> Mine were red but had a very similar purple streak on the petal like the second photo.
> 
> Keep your eyes on them, they are close now. Soon it will be all over.


 thanks yeah i can't wait to harvest them  should be great we will see soon


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

tone702 said:


> My poppies did not make it the last one just made to a marble size pod then dried out, glad to see urs are still on the right track.


 yeah sometimes it happens the one white poppy is not very big but other are getting huge


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 8, 2011)

nice lad huge is the name of the game pal...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice lad huge is the name of the game pal...


yes indeed  doing quite well the sun came out today finally lol happy plants


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 8, 2011)

so when are these ready for harvest?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

Steve Smiley said:


> The problem opium is that it's very moorish! Be careful my friend!


thank you i sure will be careful  indeed


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 8, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> so when are these ready for harvest?


damn soon  i see the crown pointing up on one of the bulbs


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 9, 2011)

harvest festival..like it..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> harvest festival..like it..


yes indeed  making some tea with the little poppies tonight LOL leaving big ones alone  to swell up a little bit more


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 9, 2011)

gdgd let me know how it is..page 272 on my thread lad first plant been harvested auto demios lol...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 9, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> gdgd let me know how it is..page 272 on my thread lad first plant been harvested auto demios lol...


the tea was quite interesting  really relaxing and nice buzz  sure will check your grow out  thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 10, 2011)

mornin pal....


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin pal....


 morning well a little late for that  LOL i get up way to late lol ... 2 more poppies bulbs have flowered to day they are doing great


----------



## plantvision (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Cannabis, 45 minutes into a four bulb tea, feeling very relaxed, it is strange because it is different then smoking opium. Apparently it must activate some of the other alkoloids when boiled, not sure.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 10, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Hey Cannabis, 45 minutes into a four bulb tea, feeling very relaxed, it is strange because it is different then smoking opium. Apparently it must activate some of the other alkoloids when boiled, not sure.


sounds great buddy the tea is really relaxing  i like the plant a lot but i need more plants i wish i could grow a field of them  LOL the bulbs are a nice size  letting them grow a little bit more  its time to water them right now lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 11, 2011)

get em bulked up gd and proper


----------



## plantvision (Jun 11, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Hey Cannabis, 45 minutes into a four bulb tea, feeling very relaxed, it is strange because it is different then smoking opium. Apparently it must activate some of the other alkoloids when boiled, not sure.


Powerful nights sleep, never woke, not even a little. I have never used poppies just for sleep, but this is seriously a excellent medication for insomnia. Used ocassionally though.

Although it kinda sucks because I just dont get the high like when you smoke it. 

These were 2 year old poppies, was wondering Cannabis when you use the fresh poppies how was your high.

Please explain a little more in detail.

When I smoke opium, at times you even wonder if your high, but it just is a real sleepy dreamy state. Just okay with everything, and not worrying about anything.
In excess you just kind of blink out till later. 
One experience I remember, my eyes kept rolling back, it took great effort to stop it, after awhile I just gave in and fell back on the bed.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 11, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Powerful nights sleep, never woke, not even a little. I have never used poppies just for sleep, but this is seriously a excellent medication for insomnia. Used ocassionally though.
> 
> Although it kinda sucks because I just dont get the high like when you smoke it.
> 
> ...


 i just boiled some poppies till the water turned close to black lol drank it up then after awhile my body felt heavy did 't feel like moving at all  i know i did't feel the full effect of it but still was quite nice


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 11, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 11, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 11, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> [/IMG]


You see the black line? These are as ready as can be!!!

Excellent sir!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> You see the black line? These are as ready as can be!!!
> 
> Excellent sir!


thank you .yes i do see the lines thanks for pointing that out i will cut that one bulb damn soon  LOL


----------



## RIXUK (Jun 12, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Good info, I quess I should have mentioned something also.
> I have been through treatment twice. It is a bitch trying to detox.
> Last year 39 days out of my life locked in a treatment center.
> 
> ...


I have struggled with addiction for years and im now subscribed to methadone,have been for a while but Im ready for dettox soon,should there be a place at re hab.

I ont lie,heroin/opium is my rug of choice but I now know not to smoke more then 2 days on the trot,yes many years wasted of my life but fortunately methadone has helped.

Im reading this with interest as its been along time since ive smoked good gear,I would like to do some of these,may be enough for say 3 gram ish?foil smoke able?
How many would I need at what sort of temps do they like?
Im thinking I could use my grow room but from what ive read that might be to hot,I do however have flourescent tube 58w T8 I could use.

Im thinking go do like a gourilla grow but need to know best temps and light cycle,its early summer here..

Take care all and do watch what your doing as it will grab you by the balls and own you for years.

PS nice to see people are not embarresed


----------



## RIXUK (Jun 12, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i just boiled some poppies till the water turned close to black lol drank it up then after awhile my body felt heavy did 't feel like moving at all  i know i did't feel the full effect of it but still was quite nice


Be carefull,its a love drug an so nice.
Try smoking a fag or spliff when you feel like that,it will intensify it.
Try shagging too!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 12, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Be carefull,its a love drug an so nice.
> Try smoking a fag or spliff when you feel like that,it will intensify it.
> Try shagging too!


 lol fag means something else to me, haha, so i laughed pretty hard at that.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Be carefull,its a love drug an so nice.
> Try smoking a fag or spliff when you feel like that,it will intensify it.
> Try shagging too!


yes i will be careful thank you and i will smoke a fat joint when i extract all the good stuff lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

soul11223 said:


> Smoke it thats the best way


 will try it for sure  sounds mighty good to me lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 12, 2011)

420420 Props on the green thumbs ... 
Or should I say _*'Green FINGERS'*_ as you seem to have all 20 of them !! 
Love the pics as well ... quite artsy ... thank you for taking the time in putting this together and posting.
On the compound .... itself .... dangerous stuff .... easy to get hooked .... 
(But I am NOT YOU)
Please take Opiates ... seriously ... or they will FUCK You UP for a long time.
And we DO not want you fucked UP cause ... U are a hell of a DUDE !

PS .... Your Poppies look so good .... I am going to reread the thread and learn how to 
do this myself .... just to share this experience in growing. 

Outstanding accomplishment !


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> 420420 Props on the green thumbs ... or should I say 'Green FINGERS' as you seem to have all 20 of them !!
> Love the pics as well ... quite artsy ... thank you for taking the time in posting.
> On the compound .... itself .... dangerous stuff .... easy to get hooked .... (But I am NOT YOU)
> Please take Opiates ... seriously ... or they will FUCK You UP for a long time.
> ...


thank you buddy very much for stopping by  i won't get hooked on it just a few plants  i know everyone says its not a good thing to try but oh well can't be that bad LOL just a plant indeed and growing quite well here surprisingly  the other 2 flowers lost there petals today  growing like nuts  and will keep you all posted on the updates


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> 420420 Props on the green thumbs ...
> Or should I say _*'Green FINGERS'*_ as you seem to have all 20 of them !!
> LoL


well almost all 20 of them LOL


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 13, 2011)

glad things goin well 420420 take it easy pal ill be back over soon...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> glad things goin well 420420 take it easy pal ill be back over soon...


thanks  one more bulb flowered today  they are doing great


----------



## canndo (Jun 13, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Powerful nights sleep, never woke, not even a little. I have never used poppies just for sleep, but this is seriously a excellent medication for insomnia. Used ocassionally though.
> 
> Although it kinda sucks because I just dont get the high like when you smoke it.
> 
> ...


That sleeping throughout the night only works on subtle doses. If you take larger amounts you will find that you don't sleep at all, you are just suspended in a twilight state, not asleep and not awak. You have very lucid and sometimes colorful dreams that you can often control. If you take a bit more than that you will sink into and then climb out of sleep over and over again. This is a very wonderful place to be, it can last for many hours but when morning comes you are not at all rested and you could be in a sort of hang over - which is instantly corrected if you take some more.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 14, 2011)

harvest any goodness yet?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> harvest any goodness yet?


i give them a cut  right now buddy  they seem like a few of them are ready to harvest


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 15, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> Lets see em !!


i will take some pics tomorrow


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 15, 2011)

opium goodness 




[/IMG]


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jun 15, 2011)

cannabis420420....um, i think you did that wrong buddy....you should be scoring them vertically, the full length of the bulb


----------



## plantvision (Jun 15, 2011)

R3DROCk9 said:


> cannabis420420....um, i think you did that wrong buddy....you should be scoring them vertically, the full length of the bulb


The vessels that the latex run in run vertically. So they should be incised horizontally. The only thing I would have done different is I would have stayed toward the top and worked down on following insicions.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah i am still learning  that's for sure  LOL but its a great start


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know anything about poppies, other than i have smoked opium before, but dont know shit about harvesting. But its pretty amazing looking. Thanx for the pic!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 15, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> I dont know anything about poppies, other than i have smoked opium before, but dont know shit about harvesting. But its pretty amazing looking. Thanx for the pic!


your welcome glad to share these's pics with everyone  iam happy that everyone likes my plants  its really amazing  ill keep on cutting them lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm .... I am looking for a new addiction ....
This ONE certainly looks interesting !

Nice work brother ... !
Love the updated pics ...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 15, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hmmm .... I am looking for a new addiction ....
> This ONE certainly looks interesting !
> 
> Nice work brother ... !
> Love the updated pics ...


thank you very much buddy  its almost a shame to slice the bulbs on the plants but ow well  its the process LOL  all i need now is a good pipe to smoke some need to get one soon to puff it up  LOL


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 16, 2011)

nice pic update lad..they look camaoflagued...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice pic update lad..they look camaoflagued...


thank you very much its been a nice grow so far they are really interesting plants  ill never forget this grow for sure LOL


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

I LMAO when I saw the way Cannabis420420 hacked at the bulbs, not in an insulting way I don`t know fuck all about harvesting opium, the sight was just funny hahahah Nice to see you getting fruits of your labour buddy! 

Someone here said he would make a tool to make cuts the right depth, I was thinking maybe you should get a razor blade and glue 2 sheets of wood, plastic, metal w.e you can find on the sides to sort that one out? I`m sure its not necessary though. 

I was coming home the other day and noticed these massive poppy pods in someones garden. Just in front of the house. I had to stop and look for a few seconds, the bulbs were massive! Estimate 3.5-4cm in diameter per pod. A greenish colour with no petals. I`m wondering what these are? I know only Papaver Somniferum yields a fair amount of resin but I`m unaware theres any bulbs that size that aren`t the Somniferum. 

Are these IT?


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jun 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> The vessels that the latex run in run vertically. So they should be incised horizontally. The only thing I would have done different is I would have stayed toward the top and worked down on following insicions.



ima disagree with this....when you want to bleed out by slicIng your wrists, you slice WITH the vein, not across.....i have seen pix before of harvested poppies, and they were ALL sliced vertically along the vessel (as you call it)....they make a hooked razor for doing this....looks like it only cuts a few centimeters deep...regardless, looks like fun cannabis420420 keep it up 8^{D


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I LMAO when I saw the way Cannabis420420 hacked at the bulbs, not in an insulting way I don`t know fuck all about harvesting opium, the sight was just funny hahahah Nice to see you getting fruits of your labour buddy!
> 
> Someone here said he would make a tool to make cuts the right depth, I was thinking maybe you should get a razor blade and glue 2 sheets of wood, plastic, metal w.e you can find on the sides to sort that one out? I`m sure its not necessary though.
> 
> ...


lmfao i know i did't cut them correctly the first time lol its ok tho still learning more and more about these poppies i should make a tool to cut to them correctly each and every time it would make things a lot easier  i got a few razors will use them  and hoping to get to get at least a 1gram of opium that would be great lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 16, 2011)

R3DROCk9 said:


> ima disagree with this....when you want to bleed out by slicIng your wrists, you slice WITH the vein, not across.....i have seen pix before of harvested poppies, and they were ALL sliced vertically along the vessel (as you call it)....they make a hooked razor for doing this....looks like it only cuts a few centimeters deep...regardless, looks like fun cannabis420420 keep it up 8^{D


thank you very much  cutting them is cutting them there's all kinds of different techniques of cutting them does't really matter as long as it get's job done lol


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 16, 2011)

I been followin this thread a little bit and im very interested in trying to harvest some of my own  But i was wondering how long it took you from seed to harvest? Thanks and good luck with your new experiment :]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 16, 2011)

just some google pics, does appear common for vertical cuts.. but their are others also,


----------



## Unnk (Jun 16, 2011)

for harvest may i sugessest parchment paper


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow those google pics are amazing too. So thats what you harvest is where it ooozes? interesting indeed


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys, any experts out there who can help me? I`m saying I saw same colour/size bulbs in someones front garden, are they opium poppies?


----------



## plantvision (Jun 16, 2011)

There are many reasons for ways of insicions. Watching some vids of Afghnis, they were moving through the field quite quickly, most cuts actually were at an angle.

Most books tell of horizontal cuts starting from the top and moving down the bulb. The reasoning for this is the plant moves the latex up through the vessels.
So cutting low on the bulb to start out cuts off the vessel from further cuts. And cutting vertical lessens vessel lines being cut.

I have used both in the 4 years of raising poppies, and believe in horizontally. None of use are major producers so what ever works.

The tool I spoke of that I made is as follows.
I start out with a 2x4 about 4 or 5 inches long. Rip a piece off 1-1/2 wide. I then round the edges on one end 3 inches in so it fits in my hand nicely.
On the other end I use a band saw and slice in lengthwise deep enough for a utility knife blade to fit in. I make 3 or 4 cuts like this.
Most utility knife blades have holes in them. Lay the utility blade on the side and position the blade to just stick out. Mark the hole location and drill through.
Place the blades in the cuts from the bandsaw, use a 3/16 bolt and bolt the knifes into the slits. The slits will bend enough to tighten down.

This way you can make multiple slits the right depth very quickly.

Hope I explained that good enough, seems clear to me, but I realize it may be confusing.
In the middle of spraying right now maybe I can find sometime to take a picture of it.


----------



## plantvision (Jun 16, 2011)

Unnk said:


> for harvest may i sugessest parchment paper


What I use is a rounded knife and a shallow tin like mints come in. The latex when dry just comes loose from the tin.



Tenner said:


> Guys, any experts out there who can help me? I`m saying I saw same colour/size bulbs in someones front garden, are they opium poppies?


Many gardens even in my small town have pap som. poppies growing in them. Picture of them would be great, but I would put money on it they are pap som.


----------



## Unnk (Jun 16, 2011)

my budies always used parchment i was entertaining the idea of doing this as i had ingesting opiates but inhalation though... cant get enough


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Many gardens even in my small town have pap som. poppies growing in them. Picture of them would be great, but I would put money on it they are pap som.


Would I be doing something terrible to the gardener if I nicked the pods?  

I`m sure the person isn`t growing them for the Opium so if they just tend to fall off and die I would go grab them! 

Can you extract resin while they are cut off the plant? 

I can imagine an old man yelling "fucking students getting high off my poppies!!"


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

i wish i had me sum of these growing at my pad. i dont have anything going right now and feel as if theres something i should be growing to tend to. like an absence of responsibility.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jun 16, 2011)

plant vision...yeah since the vessels run vertically, you score them right at the vein, starting at the top and cutting downward...on the vein, tho...like since the bulb is kinda voluptuos, i think its the lines that are closest to center (NOT on the humps...maybe in between them??) i dunno if any of that makes sense, i remember the arabs would do it this way from my recollection...i remeber most of it, bu it was a long time ago for mHe...


tenner....jus dont take all the man's poppies....if he has five, take one...if he has ten, take two

i would just lance one on the way to class, and then scrape the latex on the way back after a long day of studying  then see wut his reaction is....if any...

...sheeeeeeet, maybe the Old man smokes the Op ....never kno

you go Old Man!


8^{D


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

R3DROCk9 said:


> plant vision...yeah since the vessels run vertically, you score them right at the vein, starting at the top and cutting downward...on the vein, tho...like since the bulb is kinda voluptuos, i think its the lines that are closest to center (NOT on the humps...maybe in between them??) i dunno if any of that makes sense, i remember the arabs would do it this way from my recollection...i remeber most of it, bu it was a long time ago for mHe...
> 
> 
> tenner....jus dont take all the man's poppies....if he has five, take one...if he has ten, take two
> ...


Well if I`ll feel effects from 2 pods I`m sure the old man can spare 2 pods  I`ll let you all know if Operation Op yields, they might not be there now I saw them a while back 

Came across: "The amount of pods used can vary widely by strain and pod size. So just because one batch can be effective with 10 pods, another might only need as few as three for the same effects. So always keep this in mind when deciding to brew tea."

Kinda unmotivating but might give it a go still


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 16, 2011)

sounds good. ill have a....... large tea no ice with 2 pods on the side. and keep em coming. im feelin dehydrated fellas.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 17, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> I been followin this thread a little bit and im very interested in trying to harvest some of my own  But i was wondering how long it took you from seed to harvest? Thanks and good luck with your new experiment :]


thank you ......  i would say 2 months and half give or take  LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Unnk said:


> for harvest may i sugessest parchment paper


got to try that for sure thank you


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 17, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows thing lad..


things are going great buddy  hows you grow going looking good so far


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

dam. those looks awesome. how exactely would i go about starting my own poppy grow?


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 17, 2011)

canndo said:


> View attachment 1652547View attachment 1652546View attachment 1652545



Now those are some beautiful poppies my friend! Nicely done IMO.. very nice.

I just want to grab one of those tops and chew on it!  Talk about being fucked up.. sheeesh.

Where does one acquire the seeds/spores or whatever to grow these? I know nothing about growing poppies..

however, if its any relation to cannabis and growing cannabis, I think I should be alright.

Any help is appreciated.. thanks.


peace.


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2011)

Get the seeds at your local spice shop. Soak them in water over night, put them under a little bit of earth and then be careful about stem rot until their third set of leaves. Be sure you plant enough, half an acre should be fine, that was my mistake this time. The latex from three bulbs was just enough for an extremely pleasant afternoon. They will yield more than once if you have the guts to expose a lanced pod to the world for a day - I don't. If you cut the stem you will get additional latex, it isn't as strong as the stuff on the pods but it still works. After you are finished take the whole damn plant, cut it up and steep it in hot water for an hour. Drink that water with some lemon juice. Now run outside and start another batch.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> dam. those looks awesome. how exactely would i go about starting my own poppy grow?


 Plant some seeds this fall, i'll give you some.


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2011)

Darth, don't wait. Plant them now, if you can get around the initial problems with root rot vs evaporation, you will have a crop in the fall.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

totally. i think i have just the spot too.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 17, 2011)

canndo said:


> Darth, don't wait. Plant them now, if you can get around the initial problems with root rot vs evaporation, you will have a crop in the fall.



Its like 100-105 degrees on average here in the summer though, think they'll make it..?

I had some planted in the spring, but it got to hot, or something, but i had at least 30 but they all died in a few days... they were small seedlings though, guess i could start some inside.


----------



## canndo (Jun 17, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Its like 100-105 degrees on average here in the summer though, think they'll make it..?
> 
> I had some planted in the spring, but it got to hot, or something, but i had at least 30 but they all died in a few days... they were small seedlings though, guess i could start some inside.


 
Dude, they grow in AFGHANISTAN.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 17, 2011)

canndo said:


> Dude, they grow in AFGHANISTAN.


True, mine just wilted in like two days when the heat hit, I just figured they dont plant in the middle of the heat. Few people told me to plant in fall, then they go dormant over winter and then continue to grow through spring and are hardy enough to make it through the summer heat... so i figured thats what i had to do lol..


But I dont know i've never grown them before lol.. and its not like seeds are expensive, so i'll pop some out in the garden see what happens!!


Direct sunlight, or partial shade? about to plant a few..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 17, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> True, mine just wilted in like two days when the heat hit, I just figured they dont plant in the middle of the heat. Few people told me to plant in fall, then they go dormant over winter and then continue to grow through spring and are hardy enough to make it through the summer heat... so i figured thats what i had to do lol..
> 
> 
> But I dont know i've never grown them before lol.. and its not like seeds are expensive, so i'll pop some out in the garden see what happens!!
> ...


i would say put them in partial shade . and when they get bigger can be put in direct sunlight  and they should be happy  they are hard to get started at first but once get going they grow fast


----------



## plantvision (Jun 17, 2011)

canndo said:


> View attachment 1652547View attachment 1652546View attachment 1652545


One of the issues I have noticed also is when you cut vertical is when the latex flows it builds up and runs off. Horizontal cutting tends not to run off.

I think I will do a trial on the two, take 15 to 20 pods sliced horizontal and the same vertical and see what the difference is.


----------



## plantvision (Jun 17, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> True, mine just wilted in like two days when the heat hit, I just figured they dont plant in the middle of the heat. Few people told me to plant in fall, then they go dormant over winter and then continue to grow through spring and are hardy enough to make it through the summer heat... so i figured thats what i had to do lol..
> 
> 
> But I dont know i've never grown them before lol.. and its not like seeds are expensive, so i'll pop some out in the garden see what happens!!
> ...


I start them in 1 1/2 square peat pots 98 per flat that way I can control the temps and keep them moist long enough for germination.

Then transplant with in a week of seeing plants, you do not want to see roots coming out the walls of the peat pots, as poppies are poor transplanted if roots are distrurbed.

In a couple of weeks I thin them to one plant per location.


----------



## canndo (Jun 18, 2011)

Vertical or horizontal scoring? I don't know. I've tried it both ways now. The horizontal seems to yield more from a single cut but I don't seem to get a second milking that way. If I go vertical I can score half the pod and the next day I get latex from the unscored part. If I do that horizontaly, it doesn't seem to work. So I don't know and I realy don't have enough this time to experiment. I am going all out for this summer and planting as many as I can.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 18, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things lad..


things are going great buddy went to berkeley today it was lots of fun  had a few drinks got somethings done  walked around for a little bit  it was a good day


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 19, 2011)

yea lad want to sample the culture over there me defo want to cum over at sum point..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 19, 2011)

want to sample the culture over there me it be great..


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW you've done it man. GOOD JOB!! 

I saw the Shulgin thread too and am exuberant for you. Very excellent indeed man.

About how many pods did you slice in to? Are there any left? Again really good work, very stoked for you.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> WOW you've done it man. GOOD JOB!!
> 
> I saw the Shulgin thread too and am exuberant for you. Very excellent indeed man.
> 
> About how many pods did you slice in to? Are there any left? Again really good work, very stoked for you.


thank you very much i just it was fun to go to berkeley and meet mr shulgin it was quite nice .....i sliced about 2 collecting as much as can  still got a few more bulbs letting them swell up a little bit more be 4 i cut them will post pics of the all the bulbs in the morning  no more flowers they all fell off lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> want to sample the culture over there me it be great..


its really interesting over here that's for sure buddy  LOL


----------



## canndo (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

canndo said:


> View attachment 1655899View attachment 1655897View attachment 1655896View attachment 1655894


very nice buddy  looking good


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 19, 2011)

popped over to say hi when the next pic update lad...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> popped over to say hi when the next pic update lad...


damn soon buddy  there's something wrong with photobucket  so when ever that is fixed i will post some pics up


----------



## gish grower (Jun 19, 2011)

good job i had three plants last year didnt get enough to get a buzz really but i have tolerance to pills


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 19, 2011)

I retract my 'like' and insert 'love'. Been watching your beeuutiful plants since bloom 

You posess some interesting photgraphic and botanic skills indeed..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 19, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> I retract my 'like' and insert 'love'. Been watching your beeuutiful plants since bloom
> 
> You posess some interesting photgraphic and botanic skills indeed..


 thank you very much . poppy bulbs are getting huge its great  LOL its fun to mess the photo''s lol just have 2 do it. just for hell of it keeps me busy lol LOL


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 20, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> I retract my 'like' and insert 'love'. Been watching your beeuutiful plants since bloom
> 
> You posess some interesting photgraphic and botanic skills indeed..


In the way Cann Managed to Pull this off .... it kinda makes me wanna grow them myself ... just so I can have a HOME made _Opiate experience_ ...
The Artistic EDGE is also welcome .... your time is well spent !


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very good update....


thank you very much will keep up on the updating


----------



## canndo (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't understand how you had the patience to wait as long as you did.


----------



## plantvision (Jun 21, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


>


Just a little info for the future, not trying to be a downer. The curled leaves and the pod to the left is disease setting in, usually caused by too much moisture.

It has been raining here for a week, most of my first batch are in trouble, hopefully second batch will do better.

Great job, keep up the good work.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Just a little info for the future, not trying to be a downer. The curled leaves and the pod to the left is disease setting in, usually caused by too much moisture.
> 
> It has been raining here for a week, most of my first batch are in trouble, hopefully second batch will do better.
> 
> Great job, keep up the good work.


that little plant to the left never grew a bulb LOL because needs more room to grow next time i will separate them  thank you very much that's good to know i think i might pull that little one out


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> those look good lol


thank you very much ..they are not bad at all  only i could grow a field of them  i would be set LOL LOL


----------



## plantvision (Jun 21, 2011)

Well this last week we have got over 4 1/2 inches of rain, the plantation is quickly turning into few plants. One of these years I am going to have things work out.
The next batch has some really good looking India White. Going to be interesting, as I have heard the white seed always has better yield, dont know why, might be a old wives tale.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 21, 2011)

_*Fields of Poppies and Plantations*_ ... U guys freak me OUT in the best possible way !
Cann the Post Strike might be over at the end of the week ... I am getting excited !


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Well this last week we have got over 4 1/2 inches of rain, the plantation is quickly turning into few plants. One of these years I am going to have things work out.
> The next batch has some really good looking India White. Going to be interesting, as I have heard the white seed always has better yield, dont know why, might be a old wives tale.


yeah it stopped raining here  summer time and its boiling here  hope your grow goes well  i want some afgan poppies next or oriental poppies not sure still got plenty of time to grow some more this year


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> _*Fields of Poppies and Plantations*_ ... U guys freak me OUT in the best possible way !
> Cann the Post Strike might be over at the end of the week ... I am getting excited !


nice sounds great buddy  LOL


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 21, 2011)

good news is about to be hitting everyone.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## plantvision (Jun 21, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> good news is about to be hitting everyone.


Maybe I am being ignorant, but do tell me of the good news!!!!!!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> good news is about to be hitting everyone.


please explain what do you mean ?????


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 21, 2011)

i heard canada is giving alot of stuff away through the mail. just random shit(stapler,flags,band-aids,etc.).dont miss yours man.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 21, 2011)

never herd of it but never know.......... time to cut the poppies


----------



## 408isthebay (Jun 22, 2011)

do you only use the resin or process the whole plant? i had some tea back in the tea that completely eliminated my pain


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 22, 2011)

408isthebay said:


> do you only use the resin or process the whole plant? i had some tea back in the tea that completely eliminated my pain


yes i am collecting as much resin- latex from the bulbs as i can  the tea is amazing indeed


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 22, 2011)

Man I have been sitting here for forty-five minutes, I just want to know where that dog is taking me!


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 22, 2011)

408isthebay said:


> do you only use the resin or process the whole plant? i had some tea back in the tea that completely eliminated my pain


Apparently, you don't need any narcotics my friend. LMAO...

"i had some tea back in the tea that completely eliminated my pain"

he said, "I had some tea back in the tea.." LOLs... 


Just messing with ya my friend. 

peace.


----------



## plantvision (Jun 22, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Man I have been sitting here for forty-five minutes, I just want to know where that dog is taking me!


That dog trips me out, there are some other avatars that I get locked on too. I never fried any brain circuts from my drug use, sure, sure.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Man I have been sitting here for forty-five minutes, I just want to know where that dog is taking me!


LOL what are you trippin on this time


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 22, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> LOL what are you trippin on this time



hahahaha thats what i was thinking!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> hahahaha thats what i was thinking!


yeah and i am still wondering  LOL


----------



## wholeworldinmyhands (Jun 23, 2011)

How old is the poppy in that pick man?, I'm growing Opium poppies at the moment, 2 variants outside, Gigantuem (the flower and the fruit is supposed to be the size of your hand if grown correctly) and then I'm growing Persian white, the plant in the photo looks pretty huge man, unless it's a camera illusion, my seedlings look like that, but with less leaves and smaller, roughly fits into the palm of my hand. When did you start applying fertilser?, I'm growing out in a British climate (Martime climate) which is a nightmare for most foreign plants except bamboo etc


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

wholeworldinmyhands said:


> How old is the poppy in that pick man?, I'm growing Opium poppies at the moment, 2 variants outside, Gigantuem (the flower and the fruit is supposed to be the size of your hand if grown correctly) and then I'm growing Persian white, the plant in the photo looks pretty huge man, unless it's a camera illusion, my seedlings look like that, but with less leaves and smaller, roughly fits into the palm of my hand. When did you start applying fertilser?, I'm growing out in a British climate (Martime climate) which is a nightmare for most foreign plants except bamboo etc


yes they are huge indeed no bigger than my hands  its about 3 months now scraped up a nice little patty of O  wish i would have got more but oh well still plenty of time get grow some more


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

thats the spirit cannabis. grow em like skyskrapers. they looks amazing already bro.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> thats the spirit cannabis. grow em like skyskrapers. they looks amazing already bro.


thank you very much almost time to take them out for good a few of the bulbs are completely out of latex lolol been cutting them .....spent the day in sf today it was nice


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

ill post pics of the golden gate bridge a little bit later  LOL


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

fa sho. yet another place that ive never been(San Francisco). ive always heard good things and would definetly visit there someday.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> fa sho. yet another place that ive never been(San Francisco). ive always heard good things and would definetly visit there someday.


you should definitely  its great and lots of fun had some drinks went to the museums  walked around  always a great trip to the city


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

its now on the evergrowing To-Do-List. right between DMT and Eva Mendez. hahaha.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 23, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> its now on the evergrowing To-Do-List. right between DMT and Eva Mendez. hahaha.


lmfao lolol


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 23, 2011)

When do we get a pic of the harvesT? :]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> When do we get a pic of the harvesT? :]


I was thinking that but I think hes doing smoke as you harvest


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww at least give us a pic of a little chunk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL it would be so hard not to tho


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah no kiddin lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

pics from yesterday lol




[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## grannybonger (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello, i've been taggin along for a bit and was wondering when your going to make the heroin?

Too cool, your camera does a great job on the click out the window trick.


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2011)

grannybonger said:


> Hello, I've been taggin along for a bit and was wondering when your going to make the heroin?
> 
> Too cool, your camera does a great job on the click out the window trick.


Your kidding right? Heroin is pretty easy to make but in my opinion it is not nearly so attractive a chemical, there is only a negative mystique surrounding it (contrary to the mysteries of the orient and the connection to dark and disturbing 18th century writers that opium has). The high is simply not all it is cracked up to be. There is the basic puritan dichotomy going on here. If it is the absolute best feeling in the world than you are obviously going to have to pay the ultimate price for the enjoyment of it. Ohhh is makes you feel sooo good so it will also have to make you feel sooo bad. In truth neither is commonly the case. 

Now I have to admit that IV administration of heroin has some definite merits as far as feelings and rushs are concerned but any other method of ingestion, even smoking is (of course in my humble opinion) just not that great. I am a veteran of a dozen or so experiments with the stuff. You all who have never tried it are just not missing all that much, nor is it as all fired dangerous as everyone says. Now that is not to say that there is no danger, there most certainly is. I have had withdrawal symptoms from too much opium having used it daily for about 2 months, they consisted of a running nose, feeling rundown, a certain electric current in one's nerves that becomes evident when one intends to sleep and maybe some diarrhea. It lasted about a week. I presume that the lowest form of withdrawals from heroin are about the same. 

The more present issue is that nagging fact that good opium is what? 10 percent morphine? So allowing for standard losses you will get less than 2.8 grams of pure morphine from a full ounce of opium. I doubt you could get more than 2.x grams of diacetylmorphine. Now why would you want to throw out such a wonderful (and natural mind you!) substance to render yourself a couple of grams of sour smelling powder? Nevermind the fact that you will be chucking a nice bit of codeine in the process. Judicious use could make that ounce last a year, a year punctuated with the occasional spiritual refreshment that is opium.


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> yes they are huge indeed no bigger than my hands  its about 3 months now scraped up a nice little patty of O  wish i would have got more but oh well still plenty of time get grow some more


 
You got a, a, a.... PATTY? Good for you sir. Very good for you. I got a pea, of course I did take the liberty of licking the latex off of some of my earlier maturing ones but I still would not have gotten a PATTY. I predict you will make this a tradition, I have already set in my next grow, one plant beneith each of my tomato plants (I've got 52 of them). Maybe if I am lucky I'll get a patty in October.

A patty, how cool is that?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

canndo said:


> You got a, a, a.... PATTY? Good for you sir. Very good for you. I got a pea, of course I did take the liberty of licking the latex off of some of my earlier maturing ones but I still would not have gotten a PATTY. I predict you will make this a tradition, I have already set in my next grow, one plant beneith each of my tomato plants (I've got 52 of them). Maybe if I am lucky I'll get a patty in October.
> 
> A patty, how cool is that?


its very nice indeed  waiting to for more to sprout  i think i know a better place to plant these things i am going to keep on growing them ...  been collecting and saving every little bit  just need a good old pipe now  then i would be set


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

not the greatest pic but oh well lol




[/IMG]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks like a little piece of sheep poo but I`m sure its far better than that hehehehe


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Looks like a little piece of sheep poo but I`m sure its far better than that hehehehe


LOLOLOL yeah i should get a better picture sometimes just can't so posted it lololol  oh well a nice little bowl indeed


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 24, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> not the greatest pic but oh well lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 25, 2011)

hope all going well lad...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hope all going well lad...


it is indeed buddy


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2011)

There are many types of pipe but most of the ones you see, the ornamental ones require a lamp to warm the bowl. These sorts do not, they are like what I have. There is usally a mouthpiece. You place about a pea sized bit of your precious on the left or right side inside the bowl, a bit of distance away from the opening at the bottom. It will stick there. Then take your torch lighter and heat the outside of the bowl around where you put the pea. After it starts to smoke, back the flame off. When the underside of the pellet you stuck to the bowl grows crusty, let your flame gently lick over the top of the bowl. You used to be able to get the pieces of these pipes in import places like Pier One. Look around.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 25, 2011)

those are sum badass pipes. ive only partaken in opium once or twice but it was never out of anything that awesome.


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

I think theres some poppies growin in a field near my home. Oh how i wish i could know for sure. I would LOOOVE you try opium at least once in this life time


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> I think theres some poppies growin in a field near my home. Oh how i wish i could know for sure. I would LOOOVE you try opium at least once in this life time


 just be careful if you going to get the pods lol


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

I dont know if i should risk it. I live in bumfuck no where in the middle of kentucky. The scenario just never ends good in my head.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> I dont know if i should risk it. I live in bumfuck no where in the middle of kentucky. The scenario just never ends good in my head.


 just grow your own  don't risk it buddy lol  i know what i would do if someone tried to take a plant


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

I will try my green thumb in it one day for sure. Just maybe not anytime soon


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> I will try my green thumb in it one day for sure. Just maybe not anytime soon


there are really easy to grow  give it a try  you won't regret it LOL


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

One of these days brother, one of these days. Theres no way im gonna find any opium around here unless i grow it myself. :]


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> One of these days brother, one of these days. Theres no way im gonna find any opium around here unless i grow it myself. :]


just remember to grow as many as you can at one time to get a good amount  of Opium


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> just remember to grow as many as you can at one time to get a good amount  of Opium


 
Told you! "Oh, I am interested, Maybe I'll grow myself a dozen or so... just to see what it is like". And then you do it, and then you got this pea (or Patty, damn you) and you regret it for months.


----------



## malignant (Jun 25, 2011)

you want to do atleast 40 otherwise you wont get much


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

So guys I just got a pair of pliers and went to ivestigate what these big poppies I saw in someones garden really were. Sadly my camera has run out of battery so I can`t post any pics. I went there at 2AM and cut 4 of these big pods off 

I looked at pictures of P. Somniferum and the pod seems very round where these pods are a little more conical where they join on the stem. I got my scalpel out and made the shallow incisions on the pods and loads of this milky stuff is coming off the incisions and also where I broke them off (right below the pod, propably a mistake).

Also this stuff has started turning a brown colour, even quicker when I put my desklamp over them. Problem is I can`t score the other sides because I have sap coming out of one side. 

These poppies have pretty large pods, quite a big crown, long white hairs on their stems and the brown ring around the stem where the pod starts.

Is this.... Opium?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 25, 2011)

i hope so tenner. you need an Opium break today! haha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

sound slike it Tenner....thats how it coems out at first..milky..than cures into a latex which is the product 
good score man !


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Cheers man! I tried a little bit and feel light headed  I`ll give it a proper go tomorrow I think...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah jus dont over do it man..dont hit more than a .5 to be safe lol


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

What I`m gonna do is I`m gonna nick 5 more of those poppies lol I also noticed as I was taking them that some others were cut off too hehehe

Theres no way I smoked enough but my face feels sorta flushed and I feel a little happy, bit of analgesia I think  Nothing at all too much  

Quite a nice buzz still though but it has miles to go  The real deal of smoking this stuff will be tomorrow night 

I quite like the way it makes my face feel hehehehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> What I`m gonna do is I`m gonna nick 5 more of those poppies lol I also noticed as I was taking them that some others were cut off too hehehe
> 
> Theres no way I smoked enough but my face feels sorta flushed and I feel a little happy, bit of analgesia I think  Nothing at all too much
> 
> ...


nick em all...might as well! lol someones gonna go tent to a bunch of sticks tom morn LMAO


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nick em all...might as well! lol someones gonna go tent to a bunch of sticks tom morn LMAO


Maybe 10-15 more for the picking hehehehe Pretty sure the person wants them for the flowers so I`m gonna lave some for seeds  

Ace


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> What I`m gonna do is I`m gonna nick 5 more of those poppies lol I also noticed as I was taking them that some others were cut off too hehehe
> 
> Theres no way I smoked enough but my face feels sorta flushed and I feel a little happy, bit of analgesia I think  Nothing at all too much
> 
> ...


sounds mighty nice  LOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Maybe 10-15 more for the picking hehehehe Pretty sure the person wants them for the flowers so I`m gonna lave some for seeds
> 
> Ace


 how many is left all together? leave one for seeds..that all they need...nick the rest LOL


maybe try takin alil stock with this lot...maybe yul be able to bleed em a lil more if there sitin in water for a day or two more

yur a fuckin legend LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how many is left all together? leave one for seeds..that all they need...nick the rest LOL
> 
> 
> maybe try takin alil stock with this lot...maybe yul be able to bleed em a lil more if there sitin in water for a day or two more
> ...


you can still cut the pods and get the seeds from them  i am going to have a good amount of seeds


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how many is left all together? leave one for seeds..that all they need...nick the rest LOL
> 
> 
> maybe try takin alil stock with this lot...maybe yul be able to bleed em a lil more if there sitin in water for a day or two more
> ...


Dude great idea there with sitting in water!! I haven`t really counted them but must be 15-20 wishfully thinking  Some pods are lower than others so I didn`t wanna tresspass in someones garden and count them lolz 

I`m also trying to do some dumpster diving  Stealing from the tesco skips  I went to 1 tesco the day before and there were vans and shit behind it and I had to leg it! Lightning!  I walked 40 minutes to the next tesco tonight and they were doing a damn 2.30am delivery with a huge truck.... Was coming back with plain failure when I realised I could have some success with these poppies  And I did  

And the seeds thing I`m thinking of leaving a pod or two for the gardener so hes not outta seeds. Hes quite flower-proud with his garden so I don`t wanna be a dick to him lol Just want some OPIUM!! 

Dumpster diving is awesome by the way! Get some right stuff out of them


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Dude great idea there with sitting in water!! I haven`t really counted them but must be 15-20 wishfully thinking  Some pods are lower than others so I didn`t wanna tresspass in someones garden and count them lolz
> 
> I`m also trying to do some dumpster diving  Stealing from the tesco skips  I went to 1 tesco the day before and there were vans and shit behind it and I had to leg it! Lightning!  I walked 40 minutes to the next tesco tonight and they were doing a damn 2.30am delivery with a huge truck.... Was coming back with plain failure when I realised I could have some success with these poppies  And I did
> 
> ...


that's very nice of you to leave a few bulbs  for them 2 keep on growing them and if they are just using them just for looks why not grab them lol


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> that's very nice of you to leave a few bulbs  for them 2 keep on growing them and if they are just using them just for looks why not grab them lol


My yields looking like the size of a bbq match head. Will this get me high?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> My yields looking like the size of a bbq match head. Will this get me high?


probably need more than that buddy but if you collect enough of it yes LOL


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> probably need more than that buddy but if you collect enough of it yes LOL


A round black little ball 5mm in diamaeter to be precise  I`ll give it a go and post on how it goes 2moro night


----------



## smashedbyHash (Jun 26, 2011)

One fresh(not dry) plant ground up, allowed to set over nite in a water bath, then ground material is sqeezed, liquid is then allowed to evaperate leaveing about a 1/2 gram of tar or more. Not just useing the pod, but the whole plant.

From everything I've read its really hard to grow them indoors & even harder to transplant, well they don't take to it to well. So I put 1 in a 3gal sm/pot w/ 1/ 2 ocean forest & 1/2 SS pro mix #4. Some I left in cups.

These are my pics from this past winter. They are a lot of fun to grow.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 26, 2011)

very nice good to know that you can use the whole plant  not just the bulb


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

I finished all of mine. You were right cannabis420420 it wasn`t enough lol I had about 60mg alltogether


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 26, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I finished all of mine. You were right cannabis420420 it wasn`t enough lol I had about 60mg alltogether


 its all right buddy better luck next time  ....... i can't wait to get growing some more


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 26, 2011)

yea lad the update are good hope all well in the garden...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea lad the update are good hope all well in the garden...


yeah just need to get growing some more waiting for some to sprout got plenty of time to grow more


----------



## Icculus (Jun 26, 2011)

Is there a special way to sprout them? I have tried about a dozen times and never get any seedlings..


----------



## WWDave (Jun 26, 2011)

Icculus said:


> Is there a special way to sprout them? I have tried about a dozen times and never get any seedlings..


 Anybody here, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I've been wrong before, just ask my wife..... In the US, if you buy seeds at the market they have been radiation sterilized. I have worked in the bakery buis. all my life and buy bulk poppy seeds and they are not sterilized. They are pop som seeds. I don't know if they are the best seeds to grow but from experience they are good. I don't do anything special with them. Just throw a handfull out in my garden and let um grow in early spring. I have spent many an afternoon of peacfull bliss just eating a pod or two. As far as smoking it, I like to put some laytex on a bit of weed. Gives a nice crawly feeling on the back of the neck and a layed back buzz. We used to get, way back when, opium laced MJ. I think it was to mask the shit mex. weed we were getting. I liked that buzz. Try going to a bakery and asking to buy a pound of poppy seeds from them. Even if it costs you 20 bucks you aren't out that much and look at the reward.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 26, 2011)

Icculus said:


> Is there a special way to sprout them? I have tried about a dozen times and never get any seedlings..


lol put them in soil and just wait for them to sprout  nothing 2 it


----------



## Icculus (Jun 26, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> lol put them in soil and just wait for them to sprout  nothing 2 it


lol must just be the seeds then


----------



## smashedbyHash (Jun 26, 2011)

WWDave said:


> Anybody here, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I've been wrong before, just ask my wife..... In the US, if you buy seeds at the market they have been radiation sterilized. I have worked in the bakery buis. all my life and buy bulk poppy seeds and they are not sterilized. They are pop som seeds. I don't know if they are the best seeds to grow but from experience they are good. I don't do anything special with them. Just throw a handfull out in my garden and let um grow in early spring. I have spent many an afternoon of peacfull bliss just eating a pod or two. As far as smoking it, I like to put some laytex on a bit of weed. Gives a nice crawly feeling on the back of the neck and a layed back buzz. We used to get, way back when, opium laced MJ. I think it was to mask the shit mex. weed we were getting. I liked that buzz. Try going to a bakery and asking to buy a pound of poppy seeds from them. Even if it costs you 20 bucks you aren't out that much and look at the reward.


This is where I bought mine....http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html

Thanx for the likes fellows...!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 27, 2011)

hows things lad ..hope all well..


----------



## Unnk (Jun 27, 2011)

Sir Thomas Sirveux lol had to love the name kevin but yes how is it going this thread is making my green thumb itch for some day time dreaming


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Icculus said:


> lol must just be the seeds then


it could have been yes


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things lad ..hope all well..


going great buddy  tonight i cut one more bulb again and it was ooozing more opium lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

smashedbyHash said:


> This is where I bought mine....http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html
> 
> Thanx for the likes fellows...!


i was looking at there site earlier seems like a good site


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Unnk said:


> Sir Thomas Sirveux lol had to love the name kevin but yes how is it going this thread is making my green thumb itch for some day time dreaming


you should grow some  and give it a try


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 27, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> going great buddy  tonight i cut one more bulb again and it was ooozing more opium lol


You make any special tool for the cuts?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 27, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> You make any special tool for the cuts?


LOL no buddy just used a clean razor blade it works great  but if i grow more i might make one


----------



## Unnk (Jun 27, 2011)

any one know if a butane extraction would work with dried powderd material


----------



## malignant (Jun 27, 2011)

yes it will


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 28, 2011)

thats a nice poppy pod man... did somebody say they use bulk baking poppy seeds to grow???<<<<


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> thats a nice poppy pod man... did somebody say they use bulk baking poppy seeds to grow???<<<<


thank you very much  .... i get my seeds from a seed company  not sure if the baking seeds are the same to grow


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2011)

Malignant? Have you tried a butane extraction? I know that people have been trying for years to find a decent extraction method for opium. Of course you can get the essentials out with water or alcohol but you don't get anything smokeable. Talk to us.


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2011)

So Cannabis420. How many times did you manage to milk each pod? I can't get more than 2 out of mine. I suspect that I am still not waiting long enough, you saw my last pic, what do you think?


----------



## canndo (Jun 28, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I finished all of mine. You were right cannabis420420 it wasn`t enough lol I had about 60mg alltogether


 
Figure that the best o is about 10 percent morphine. If you ate it you would get what? 6 mg? I doubt yours is in that range, more likely 5 or 6 percent so you didn't quite get enough. If, however, you had any other opiates it would help. You can mix your small amount with 10 mg of hydrocodone perhaps, or 5 mg of oxy and you will find that the oxy or hydro is greatly enhanced. Better than wasting it alltogether.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

canndo said:


> So Cannabis420. How many times did you manage to milk each pod? I can't get more than 2 out of mine. I suspect that I am still not waiting long enough, you saw my last pic, what do you think?


 yes it seems about few times for each pod but i cut those fucking bulbs each and every way possible LOL to get as much as i could  it was a nice experience and learned a lot from the plants  will never forget it  but you should let your pods swell up a lot more be 4 cutting them


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 28, 2011)

how many poppies would u need to catch a buzz?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 28, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> how many poppies would u need to catch a buzz?


 a lot you need quite a few plants


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 29, 2011)

hows things bro goin well i hope..any new updates....


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things bro goin well i hope..any new updates....


  just one page back i posted pics of the bulbs  i just cut them down could't get anymore resin from them they where all drained  LOL


----------



## kevin murphy (Jun 29, 2011)

there sum camoflaged poppies them lad lol..nice work..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> there sum camoflaged poppies them lad lol..nice work..


LOL thank you  am going to let the pods dry out and collect the seeds from them


----------



## Tentgremlin (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one your already doin better than i did,sowed a whole pack and nil,maybe they came through the next year but had to move loca',proper good luck with these pal will keep sub'.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tentgremlin said:


> Nice one your already doin better than i did,sowed a whole pack and nil,maybe they came through the next year but had to move loca',proper good luck with these pal will keep sub'.


 thank you very much  some more are sprouting getting ready for outdoors


----------



## malignant (Jun 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


>


send me some seeds? you have an amazing variety


----------



## canndo (Jun 29, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> how many poppies would u need to catch a buzz?


 

Depends on the size, the genetics and the time you harvest. If they are really good, and they are golfball sized I would say 4 would get you where you want to be but I tried out my little crop and it took almost all of it to work adequately - that is about 10 pods total. I think I milked them too soon or watered them too much. It was very tasty and I went into that wonderful space for 4 or 5 hours. I should have eaten it but my pipe was very lonley.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok so why do you cut them?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 30, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> Ok so why do you cut them?


 Why do you cut them? you cutem to get the opium that comes oozing out like so much goodness.... 
shallow vertical lines 3-5 at a time and you can milk each pod several times....
+reps


----------



## canndo (Jun 30, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Why do you cut them? you cutem to get the opium that comes oozing out like so much goodness....
> shallow vertical lines 3-5 at a time and you can milk each pod several times....
> +reps


What is that almost erotic sensation when you cut them and see that slightly curdled milk pop forth from the top of the cut and ooze out at the bottom? I think that is a problem for me, that is a reason I tend to cut them too soon I think. I discovered something though. A pod brushed up against one of my cacti and oozed at the puncture. One of the things I fear most in this endeavor is that the obvious cut marks makes it plain that the grower is interested in more than the pretty flowers. The cuts are little flags and they are in the open for several days. I find that the pin prick method leaves the bulbs virtualy unscarred and you can prick the stem as well to get even more of the goodness (although they say not as strong). Try it, you might like it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 30, 2011)

canndo said:


> What is that almost erotic sensation when you cut them and see that slightly curdled milk pop forth from the top of the cut and ooze out at the bottom? I think that is a problem for me, that is a reason I tend to cut them too soon I think. I discovered something though. A pod brushed up against one of my cacti and oozed at the puncture. One of the things I fear most in this endeavor is that the obvious cut marks makes it plain that the grower is interested in more than the pretty flowers. The cuts are little flags and they are in the open for several days. I find that the pin prick method leaves the bulbs virtualy unscarred and you can prick the stem as well to get even more of the goodness (although they say not as strong). Try it, you might like it.


The stems you say....
ive never had that..... i do find it rather hilarious that a cactus was trying to steal your magical goop... 
why no officer i was not cultivating opium i love the pretty colors.. hes your culprit..(fingerpoint.. background music <dun..dun..dun..>) The Cactus!!!!!


----------



## canndo (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh nevermind that the cactus is from Peru and has it's own special properties.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 30, 2011)

bump this thread up lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 30, 2011)

seeds 




[/IMG]


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 30, 2011)

sooooo jealous!! my poppies are only sprouts yet, including my himalaya blue which seems not to be doing *anything* even though i bought it as an established start .... ?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jun 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> sooooo jealous!! my poppies are only sprouts yet, including my himalaya blue which seems not to be doing *anything* even though i bought it as an established start .... ?


thank you for stopping by  .in the beginning they are a little bit hard to get started  once they get going there's no stopping them just need a little bit of time and care to flourish


----------



## malignant (Jun 30, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send a girl some!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 1, 2011)

nice that ......


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice that ......


a lot of good seeds  i want danish flag poppies next


----------



## canndo (Jul 1, 2011)

So I am trying to figure out how I can start these things indoors and transplant. I know they hate that, I also know that it is getting to the season where the dirt dries so quickly I have to water from the top in order to keep them alive but that watering contributes to stem rot and kills the things, also I am putting straw around my garden and the tiny seedlings will get lost and die under the straw. I tried sprouts on a bed of STG. I am wondering ifI can do that again and cut squares from the sprouted STG to put into the dirt. What do you all think?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

canndo said:


> So I am trying to figure out how I can start these things indoors and transplant. I know they hate that, I also know that it is getting to the season where the dirt dries so quickly I have to water from the top in order to keep them alive but that watering contributes to stem rot and kills the things, also I am putting straw around my garden and the tiny seedlings will get lost and die under the straw. I tried sprouts on a bed of STG. I am wondering ifI can do that again and cut squares from the sprouted STG to put into the dirt. What do you all think?


i know they they don't like rock wool to get started in lol but you could try SURE TO GROW BLOCKS  just make sure the soil is really good kick it up to ventilate the soil and plant them &wait about 5-7 days you should see little sprouts popping up  and by no time they get huge  best of luck buddy


----------



## plantvision (Jul 2, 2011)

canndo said:


> So I am trying to figure out how I can start these things indoors and transplant. I know they hate that, I also know that it is getting to the season where the dirt dries so quickly I have to water from the top in order to keep them alive but that watering contributes to stem rot and kills the things, also I am putting straw around my garden and the tiny seedlings will get lost and die under the straw. I tried sprouts on a bed of STG. I am wondering ifI can do that again and cut squares from the sprouted STG to put into the dirt. What do you all think?


What I used this year is 1 1/2" peat pots, you can fit 98 into a 11 x 22 std flat, but finding out those are a little small and tend to dry out to quick.

Prior years I used the 2" peat pots, I add potting soil, moisten the soil, then sprinkle seeds on the whole flat of pots, very very lightly add some soil and water, like a dusting of potting soil and just enough water to wet the top.

Keep moist, do not let dry out at all. After they are up for about 4 to 5 days thin by using a small scissor down to 1 or 2 per peat pot.

Wait about 2 to 3 more days, but the best indication is you do not want to see roots coming out of the peat pot.

Transplant peat pot and all and do not let dry out for the next week to 10 days, after that they are pretty much indestructable, unless it gets really dry and hot.

Good Luck


----------



## plantvision (Jul 2, 2011)

Cannibis420 you have done a super great job on this thread. It does not matter what time of day I post, within minutes sometimes seconds you respond.

What a truley great thread and have really enjoyed it and look forward to enjoying it more.

Again GREAT WORK.

plantvision..

bummed I cant rep you anymore though


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Cannibis420 you have done a super great job on this thread. It does not matter what time of day I post, within minutes sometimes seconds you respond.
> 
> What a truley great thread and have really enjoyed it and look forward to enjoying it more.
> 
> ...


thank you very much buddy  i got so many seeds from pods its insane lol and about 2 plants left  one more bloomed over night i think its white flower can't wait to collect those seeds 2  i am going to have a nice collection of seeds by the end of the summer LOL


----------



## plantvision (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah it is insane how many seeds you can collect from a dozen pods. I still buy some to keep my genetics clean though.

But in case the world goes to hell, I will have seeds for the rest of my lifetime X 20.

I have always left the pods till they get brown and dry, you lose a few seeds but then you know that all seeds are viable.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

damn tried to take the pic of the poppy its still kind of dark outside and the flash fucked up the photo's lol  will take a little bit later on today


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

the white poppy looks like a persian white poppy but could be wrong


----------



## malignant (Jul 2, 2011)

your not going to send me any are you?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

malignant said:


> your not going to send me any are you?


LOL they are so cheap on the net they are like 5 bucks for a pack of them LOL plus shipping &handling


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 2, 2011)

send me a pm where 2 send it 2 and i will think about it


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 4, 2011)

mornin hope as is well in the garden today..rep..


----------



## plantvision (Jul 6, 2011)

What a great surprise, came back from the 4th and my poppy patch finally has taken off. They still do not look super healthy, but at least there blooming.

I have about 20 blooming right now with more on the way. All very small and stunted, mainly all under 18 inches in hieght. 

About a quarter of the ones blooming have diseased split pods from too much rain. But they will be okay for harvest, just not as pretty as the others.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 6, 2011)

hows the poppie fild growing...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jul 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows the poppie fild growing...


I haven't seen him post in a few days! I think he had his first harvest!
I thought about growing some poppies but then just remembered I can go get all the pain meds I want at the doctor!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jul 6, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


>


get any sap yet?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 6, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> get any sap yet?


yes enough to get high LOL   need to get grow a lot more  but it is a great plant indeed


----------



## cannabisguru (Jul 6, 2011)

you guys suck... I'm fucking jealous man. I'll just be honest with ya, I'm jealous. 

I've no idea where to get the poppie beans.. 

bastards....

sure look beautiful though.. good job.



peace..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 6, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> you guys suck... I'm fucking jealous man. I'll just be honest with ya, I'm jealous.
> 
> I've no idea where to get the poppie beans..
> 
> ...


thank you very much  .any where on the net  you can get the Papaver somniferum seeds they are really cheap and worth growing LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 6, 2011)

plantvision said:


> What a great surprise, came back from the 4th and my poppy patch finally has taken off. They still do not look super healthy, but at least there blooming.
> 
> I have about 20 blooming right now with more on the way. All very small and stunted, mainly all under 18 inches in hieght.
> 
> About a quarter of the ones blooming have diseased split pods from too much rain. But they will be okay for harvest, just not as pretty as the others.


very nice sounds like you have a nice field of them  keep up the good work


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jul 6, 2011)

The one time I had seeds I was already on so many pain killers I didn't think it was a good idea! I was already mr. bobble head (you know the really high pass out and wake up nod) most of the time! Then I saw your thread and wanted the seeds again, good thing I have insurance again! I got bottle of 180 30mg percs (roxys) on my first visit and he said if it's not enough let him know and he will up it! I'm starting on a low dose again, I've been off all my meds for almost 2 years (lost medical insurance and it takes 2 years for medicare to kick in) So he didn't want to start me on the same dose as the other doctor. After all the surgeries and all the crap wrong with me I can walk into just about any doctor and say hey I want (insert drug name here) and get it!


----------



## malignant (Jul 6, 2011)

great rewards for patience


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jul 7, 2011)

I try spreading rep around but is still wont let me give more!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 7, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> I try spreading rep around but is still wont let me give more!
> View attachment 1679674


its ok buddy whenever you can it would be great


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 7, 2011)

hows things lad..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 7, 2011)

not bad buddy all is well


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 7, 2011)

glad to hear it pal..


----------



## cannabisguru (Jul 7, 2011)

ah, well fuck me running backwards. I just remembered... I had talked to a buddy of mine and he said he would send me some. So, maybe I'll wait a few weeks and see if those indeed do arrive....

if they don't... well, I guess I'll have to order them myself.

thanks for the help NoGuts and C420!

peace & hugs my friends!


----------



## plantvision (Jul 7, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> ah, well fuck me running backwards. I just remembered... I had talked to a buddy of mine and he said he would send me some. So, maybe I'll wait a few weeks and see if those indeed do arrive....
> 
> if they don't... well, I guess I'll have to order them myself.
> 
> ...


No worry, will be coming, I have to make a run to Kansas, so will be out a couple days, but as soon as I get home will get you set up!!!!!!!

Unless I get picked up by a tornado, and if that is the case you know where to find me, in the big big field of poppies in the Wizard Of Oz.

Dorthoy was so damn lucky!!!!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 7, 2011)

plantvision said:


> No worry, will be coming, I have to make a run to Kansas, so will be out a couple days, but as soon as I get home will get you set up!!!!!!!
> 
> Unless I get picked up by a tornado, and if that is the case you know where to find me, in the big big field of poppies in the Wizard Of Oz.
> 
> Dorthoy was so damn lucky!!!!


i have never noticed it be 4 in the wizard of oz lmfao  good stuff


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Jul 8, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i have never noticed it be 4 in the wizard of oz lmfao  good stuff


 http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rgs/oz-8.html

The book is better IMHO. 

Also why the fuck did she want to go back to grinding poverty in Kansas. Technicolor, midgets, and opium: what's not to love?


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 8, 2011)

Haven't been following this thread but my mom gave me a call this morning to tell me that 3 poppies from a batch I would have planted many years ago had suddenly reappeared in their garden.

Somehow a few seeds have been able to remain dormant and this year germinate and take root. But who knows, maybe they have been there all along and just overlooked.
In either case I was stoked to hear it.


----------



## malignant (Jul 8, 2011)

forgetfulpenguin said:


> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rgs/oz-8.html
> 
> The book is better IMHO.
> 
> Also why the fuck did she want to go back to grinding poverty in Kansas. Technicolor, midgets, and opium: what's not to love?


because Dorothy's a square


----------



## dukeanthony (Jul 9, 2011)

Can you use the Seeds from Bread Poppies? I bought some Chicks and Hens off Ebay a few years back but got no results


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 10, 2011)

yoyoyo mofo hows tricks..all well i hope and going smoothly...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 10, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yoyoyo mofo hows tricks..all well i hope and going smoothly...


lolololol all is well buddy


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 16, 2011)

hello lad hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hello lad hows things got back 5 min ago just want saythanks for posting and keeping thread alive whilst i was away..


nice welcome back time to get your thread rollin again  it was fun keeping your thread alive  LOL a lot of laughs there LOL


----------



## plantvision (Jul 16, 2011)

Today I go to check up on my poppies after the hail storm. I pretty sure I know what I will see.

My second batch is ready to go, actually they are overgrown for transplanting, but the ground is so freaking wet.

I found out poppies do not take hail at all. Maybe this will force them to grow more pods. One book said you should pinch of the first pod to make it produce heavier.

Found a spot where I had grown a couple years ago and there was 15 to 20 growing there, yeah, got to love it.

Keep up the good work, think I am going to invest in a vaporizer instead of the crack light pipe.

Talk to you later
plantvision


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 16, 2011)

plantvision said:


> Today I go to check up on my poppies after the hail storm. I pretty sure I know what I will see.
> 
> My second batch is ready to go, actually they are overgrown for transplanting, but the ground is so freaking wet.
> 
> ...


 nice i have to try that one day and see if it does produce more  sounds like a good idea . i bet those poppies where huge after a few years nice find indeed


----------



## Miguel64 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey guys..Im back...and here are the poppies...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Miguel64 said:


> hey guys..Im back...and here are the poppies...


very nice your poppies are looking great  well done


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hows things pal stuck sum new pics up...


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Hows things pal stuck sum new pics up...


nice ill check up on your thread right now


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

hows things pal all ok i hope matey


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things pal all ok i hope matey


all is well buddy just very busy ..


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 20, 2011)

good good speak later then...peace..km..


----------



## poplars (Jul 20, 2011)

it doesn't take a lot of the stuff to feel the effects... I've had th e sap coated on a paper and rolled up normal weed, the subtle effects include less sensitivity to temperature, colors tend to look like they are shimmering, you feel at one with your environment, it is very enjoyable even in the lower doses...

don't let your weed mindedness distract you from the fact that this shit is like 20 times more potent than hash, a lil bit goes a long way... I recommend keeping 2-4 days in between each time you smoke/ingest it, to avoid psychological and physical dependence . . . .


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 21, 2011)

hows things lad hope all is well mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

pics pics pics


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> pics pics pics


 i kind of gave up on growing poppies for now you need fields of them ....and lot's of land lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

ok pal..no probs...


----------



## poplars (Aug 2, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i kind of gave up on growing poppies for now you need fields of them ....a lot's of land lol


well that's the whole point, you only grow enough to enjoy it in the summer. oh well it's not for everyone.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 25, 2011)

Bummer! i was so trolling this thread... i am going to go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> Bummer! i was so trolling this thread... i am going to go cry myself to sleep now.


LOL ahh its all good LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 25, 2011)

I was growing some poppies too, i gave up as well, if we don't produce it i think it will be a rarity to come across it.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> I was growing some poppies too, i gave up as well, if we don't produce it i think it will be a rarity to come across it.


one day i will get back to growing them again


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 25, 2011)

Me as well. I have only had opium a handful of times but there is nothing like the warming relaxation and the ease of the body melting like butter in the sun.. oh man i would like some this instant!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

bump this thread up  LOL


----------



## ALCAN (Nov 27, 2011)

Man o man , this is one great thread !. I was just thinking to myself last night about starting a little poppy garden indoors. For those of you in the know about such things, how would the following setup work in producing some indoor poppies.
400w hps cool tube, 5' x 5' grow print, 5 or 6 5gallon pots, good ventilation, temps 75f - 80f. 

Qsts: How many mature plants per 5gallon pot?..... possible yield from this setup if done properly?.......how much of finished product to get a buzz ?..at most how many sessions smoking alone could be had for a novice with this setup?.....

I live a very respectable lifestyle....no buddies that know buddies that can get anything stronger than some pot. In terms of my own experience level with drugs, just heavy pot usage ...never indulged in opiates ....heroin , oxy, methadone etc...and know the risks.......
Opium seems interesting as it is not straight heroin and has all that history to it. Again very keen to see what the whole opium thing is all about. I would not expect to get a huge yield ....but just enough for a night or two of pleasure and then leave it at that.....or until I grow again ....So the idea of me tramping down to the bad side of town jonesin for some more opium after I finish is really not on the cards. 
Any info is very much appreciated.....and I think this site rocks


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 27, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing. I want to start growing some Tazmanians. Indoors of course. All the info I can get will be nice.


----------



## ALCAN (Nov 28, 2011)

Bump ......bump


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 28, 2011)

Double bump bump?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Nov 28, 2011)

ALCAN said:


> Man o man , this is one great thread !. I was just thinking to myself last night about starting a little poppy garden indoors. For those of you in the know about such things, how would the following setup work in producing some indoor poppies.
> 400w hps cool tube, 5' x 5' grow print, 5 or 6 5gallon pots, good ventilation, temps 75f - 80f.
> 
> Qsts: How many mature plants per 5gallon pot?..... possible yield from this setup if done properly?.......how much of finished product to get a buzz ?..at most how many sessions smoking alone could be had for a novice with this setup?.....
> ...


u can stuff 2 plants per 5 gallon pot but its better to seperate them and i herd growing them indoor is not worth the time or the money


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 28, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> u can stuff 2 plants per 5 gallon pot but its better to seperate them and i herd growing them indoor is not worth the time or the money


Well damn. Thast means I have to wait like 3 months before I can start them. Or maybe I'll just give it a go indoors anyway. How did you like the opium? How many bulbs total did you slice? Total estimated yield?


----------



## cannabis420420 (Nov 28, 2011)

the yield was extreamley low lol u to grow hundreds of them at one time to get a good amount of O  good luck on your grow buddy


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 28, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> the yield was extreamley low lol u to grow hundreds of them at one time to get a good amount of O  good luck on your grow buddy


How did you like the O? I drink poppy seed tea sometimes. Is it similar? How many plants did you grow? Sorry for all the questions man. LOL.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Nov 29, 2011)

i would love to have a few oz of that great stuff  lmfao but that's just me


----------



## cannabis420420 (Nov 29, 2011)

good thing no one asked you then lol  lmfao


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> good thing no one asked you then lol  lmfao


just covering my ass no need for sarcasm.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Nov 29, 2011)

ohhhhhh then my bad


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> ohhhhhh then my bad


all good I just don't feel as comfortable talkig about poppies online as i do cannabis... cannabis I have a script for. poppies are just a flower that looks good


----------



## Unnk (Nov 29, 2011)

mmm mmm the milky whiteeeee


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 29, 2011)

Unnk said:


> mmm mmm the milky whiteeeee


 WOW! graphic...


----------



## ALCAN (Nov 29, 2011)

I love this site so much . Never have I seen so much info proffered by people on all kinds of growing methods for a vast array of plants. We all know of course that this discussion on opium is merely for educational purposes . Growers accounts are indeed hypothetical . I just love the idea of growing opium but admittedly its all just a fantasy. I am sure others feel the same. We all can only dream.

That being said, if I was to embark on such a journey.....using my present 5x5 400w med cannabis grow area off season for a few months .....would it be possible to cultivate enough to satisfy my yearning to try the stuff for a couple of times.......a seasonal treat so to speak ......I know it is obviously inefficient compared to cannabis yields .....but for those of us who will always wonder what it would be like to try opium .....and again not feel very inclined to frequent the shady side of town in doing so ....


----------



## ALCAN (Nov 30, 2011)

Right on man!....this is all educational .....it would be great to from you on how your hypothetical opium grow went..... nobody here has or would intentionally grow poppies for opium consumption ...we are all just surmising ....


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL I love this thread.


----------



## ALCAN (Dec 2, 2011)

You know man there is a whole plethora of info on growing opium in many websites on the net. What is nice it that the info is freely given . You are way too paranoid about the whole thing. And that comes across so funny now. Check it out there are loadsa peeps talking about their exp on other sites . Here is a little bit high drama for my tastes.


----------



## poplars (Dec 2, 2011)

ALCAN said:


> You know man there is a whole plethora of info on growing opium in many websites on the net. What is nice it that the info is freely given . You are way too paranoid about the whole thing. And that comes across so funny now. Check it out there are loadsa peeps talking about their exp on other sites . Here is a little bit high drama for my tastes.


lol I'm sorry it bothers you the fact that I'm not going to incriminate myself. I grow cannabis medicinally, and I even have inner termoil in my head about whether or not I should share the information of my grow with you guys online.... so there's no way I'm gonna go into anything more uncertain..

besides, if there's such a plethora of information out there, why must you bother me? why is my informaiton so much better than anyone elses??? I"m good bro.


----------



## Unnk (Dec 2, 2011)

lol theirs some great books out their for those guys that are really interested in it all


----------



## Jack Harer (Feb 7, 2012)

If one were to hypothetically wish to learn more about poppies and their cultivation, where would one hypothetically turn to for viable seed? Just askin'. I hear that if you get poppy seed at the grocer, some will germinate. A) is this the wrong strain and B) is this info correct?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you fellows are so _strung _on the velvety smoke rings of opium.

I highly suggest this book to you all!

Because to a certain degree. There is an ethic behind Opium! 

View attachment 2045404


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 8, 2012)

Jack Harer said:


> If one were to hypothetically wish to learn more about poppies and their cultivation, where would one hypothetically turn to for viable seed? Just askin'. I hear that if you get poppy seed at the grocer, some will germinate. A) is this the wrong strain and B) is this info correct?


I'm in a different hemisphere to you and even I know that there are Canadian seedbanks that sell the somniferum that you desire.

EDIT eg. http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/index.php


----------



## canndo (Feb 8, 2012)

Jack Harer said:


> If one were to hypothetically wish to learn more about poppies and their cultivation, where would one hypothetically turn to for viable seed? Just askin'. I hear that if you get poppy seed at the grocer, some will germinate. A) is this the wrong strain and B) is this info correct?


They work fine, many will germinate and yes, they are the right "strain" almost invariably unless something has changed in the food industry since I took part in such a thing.


----------



## Jack Harer (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanx canndo.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Feb 8, 2012)

I've found a couple places. 
http://www.ethnobotanicals.com/opium-poppy-seeds.html
This one has Tasmanians.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought seeds were treated and washed for supermarket packs now, at least in Australia I think that's the case. I even think they were going to change to Papaver Bracteatum seeds instead of somniferum for supermarket poppy seeds, which are useless for us.

Anyway link for aussies interested http://shaman-australis.com.au/


----------



## Ravendio (Mar 24, 2012)

i don't wanna look like a troll, but what was the name of the Brazilian toothache plant that was mentioned?


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2012)

Poppie seed tea really is dangerous.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 24, 2012)

canndo said:


> Poppie seed tea really is dangerous.



yes and no

yes its dangerous when you dont know what or who is doing the growing of the poppy's

no it isnt if you know where your poppy seeds are comming from (local farmers market) and the guy doesnt spray shit on them


----------



## GreenChile (Mar 25, 2012)

So after reading most of this post, I got to thinking and was curious If I grew poppys in my front yard, If anyone would really notice or even care? I cant really see the cops coming and arresting me over some flowers in my gardin? And most people dont really know what poppys even look like?
Haha, I was thinking of growing some coca plants in my back yard with that same thought in mind. No one knows what a coca plant looks like. Im sure if I planted them as decoration in my yard, no one would even know? If they asked ill just say I got them from Home Depot


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

Unnk said:


> yes and no
> 
> yes its dangerous when you dont know what or who is doing the growing of the poppy's
> 
> no it isnt if you know where your poppy seeds are comming from (local farmers market) and the guy doesnt spray shit on them


Plus - it is gross.


----------



## canndo (Mar 30, 2012)

GreenChile said:


> So after reading most of this post, I got to thinking and was curious If I grew poppys in my front yard, If anyone would really notice or even care? I cant really see the cops coming and arresting me over some flowers in my gardin? And most people dont really know what poppys even look like?
> Haha, I was thinking of growing some coca plants in my back yard with that same thought in mind. No one knows what a coca plant looks like. Im sure if I planted them as decoration in my yard, no one would even know? If they asked ill just say I got them from Home Depot



I have done it for years - it really isn't a big deal, although it is more of one now what with all the artsy pictures of Afghanisant fields of pods. You get into undsiputed trouble if you leave evidence of lanced pods in your front yard - best to just pick them when they are ripe.


----------



## scroglodyte (Mar 30, 2012)

papaver somniferum is one of my garden favorites. about 30 in a raised bed, and guerrilla grow elsewhere. mites got me bad last year. so did human intervention


----------

